# NBA Playoff Game 4, Nets at Pacers 4.29.06



## Real

<CENTER>Round 1, Game 4












*#3 New Jersey Nets @ #6 Indiana Pacers*
*Indiana leads Series 2-1*
*Saturday April 29th, 2006, Conseco Fieldhouse, Indianapolis, IN.*
*3:00 PM, EST*
*TV Coverage: MY9, TNT*
*Radio Coverage: WBBR*


*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD>




<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>

<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Anthony Johnson*</TD><TD>*Stephen Jackson*</TD><TD>*Jeff Foster*</TD><TD>*Peja Stojakovic*</TD><TD>*Jermaine O'Neal*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>18.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>




<TD></TD><TD></TD>




<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Fred Jones*</TD><TD>*Austin Croshere*</TD><TD>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>15.0</TD><TD>9.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD>




<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>

<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>31.0</TD><TD>22.0</TD><TD>19.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>13.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>




<TD></TD><TD></TD>




<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Clifford Robinson*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>7.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>

*Series History*
*Game 1 Indiana 90, New Jersey 88*
*Game 2 New Jersey 90, Indiana 75*
*Game 3, Indiana 107, New Jersey 95*
*</CENTER>*


----------



## miki

Nets will win.Its going to be blow out.Big four will punish Pacers.Go Nets.


----------



## VC4MVP

miki said:


> Nets will win.Its going to be blow out.Big four will punish Pacers.Go Nets.


I dont see why u r so confident.


----------



## SetShotWilly

I am so disgusted with vince and kidd after the last game. I had so much confident in this team at the beginning of the playoffs but now I am not so sure if they can go far. May be they will prove me wrong. Atleast i hope


----------



## miki

Well team responded with blow out in the #2.That game was must win.I think they will get their **** together.


----------



## neoxsupreme

*Must Win!*
I would truly relish a dominating win if the Nets get solid contributions from everyone to set a statement & then having the momentum for the change of scenery as the series shifts back to NJ. No dicking around. Jason has yet to have a really big triple double type of game.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Wow the Pacers are the ugliest team ever. Is there a single player on their roster who isn't hideous?


----------



## jmk

ByeByeKMart said:


> Wow the Pacers are the ugliest team ever. Is there a single player on their roster who isn't hideous?


Granger isn't too bad.


----------



## ravor44

neoxsupreme said:


> *Must Win!*
> I would truly relish a dominating win if the Nets get solid contributions from everyone to set a statement & then having the momentum for the change of scenery as the series shifts back to NJ. No dicking around. Jason has yet to have a really big triple double type of game.


AGREE!!! GAME 4-DO OR DIE!


----------



## jarkid

*Win or over*, this game can not be a loss to Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I'm not as confident that this will be a big win for the Nets as I was going into Game 2. I expect a pretty close game, not certain about the W though.


----------



## Dooch

It is a must-win situation for us. I cannot take this slacking. We are much better than the Indiana Pacers and we should be winning this series. We need to be rejuvenated and come out to play. Run the break, get fastbreak buckets, get them into foul trouble, and play *DEFENSE!*

Pick it up Nets!


----------



## Shining Greatness

I'm telling yall. If VC gets hot It's Game over for Indiana. The Nets are a mutch better team the Pacers. I'm not realy worried.


----------



## VC_15

This is not panick time just yet, but i am really starting to get worried here. We're not playing with a sense of eurgency, maybe because after that 14 win streak, the players had maybe too much confidence in themselves that they will this series easily. They need o go back to what started them the 14 game winning streak, and that is Defense!!!!!!> Play defense Nets, i am expecting a win tomorow and in NJ.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I'm not worried or panicking yet just because the Nets are down 2-1 in a 7 game series......This series has been plagued by inconsistent whistle blowing by the refs for both teams........I just hope that the Nets can stay "Mentally Tough", and come out the gate from the very beginning playing "DEFENSE" even if the refs don't allow it and excuting attacking, ball movement Nets basketball......I'm still here do or die.....GO NETS!


----------



## Jizzy

ByeByeKMart said:


> Wow the Pacers are the ugliest team ever. Is there a single player on their roster who isn't hideous?



LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Moses1

ByeByeKMart said:


> Wow the Pacers are the ugliest team ever. Is there a single player on their roster who isn't hideous?


The Detroit Pistons currently hold that title. If they bring in Popeye Jones/Sam Cassell/Charlie Villanueva, they will have constructed a team full of aliens and huge teeth.

I don't know why you are talking about how ugly the Pacers are when Nenad Krstic's NBA.com picture alone has the capacity to incinerate steel. Jesus, he looks like he is mentally ill in that picture.

The only really hideous players on the Pacers would be Anthony Johnson and Stephen Jackson. For the most part everyone else is average by NBA standards.


----------



## JCB

Moses1 said:


> The Detroit Pistons currently hold that title. If they bring in Popeye Jones/Sam Cassell/Charlie Villanueva, they will have constructed a team full of aliens and huge teeth.
> 
> I don't know why you are talking about how ugly the Pacers are when Nenad Krstic's NBA.com picture alone has the capacity to incinerate steel. Jesus, he looks like he is mentally ill in that picture.
> 
> The only really hideous players on the Pacers would be Anthony Johnson and Stephen Jackson. For the most part everyone else is average by NBA standards.


 That picture serves Krstic no justice. It's from 2 years ago. And it's kind of obvious that he got elbowed in the eye.


----------



## Grangerx33

Moses1 said:


> The Detroit Pistons currently hold that title. If they bring in Popeye Jones/Sam Cassell/Charlie Villanueva, they will have constructed a team full of aliens and huge teeth.
> 
> I don't know why you are talking about how ugly the Pacers are when Nenad Krstic's NBA.com picture alone has the capacity to incinerate steel. Jesus, he looks like he is mentally ill in that picture.
> 
> The only really hideous players on the Pacers would be Anthony Johnson and Stephen Jackson. For the most part everyone else is average by NBA standards.


I still find it funny that he isn't looking right in front of him. Jefferson, Kristic, alot of their bench, duno their names but still.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Moses1 said:


> The Detroit Pistons currently hold that title. If they bring in Popeye Jones/Sam Cassell/Charlie Villanueva, they will have constructed a team full of aliens and huge teeth.
> 
> I don't know why you are talking about how ugly the Pacers are when Nenad Krstic's NBA.com picture alone has the capacity to incinerate steel. Jesus, he looks like he is mentally ill in that picture.
> 
> The only really hideous players on the Pacers would be Anthony Johnson and Stephen Jackson. For the most part everyone else is average by NBA standards.


Are you serious? How can you not call Jeff Foster hideous? Ughh he really disgusts me. Croshere and pollard are pretty ugly too.. not hideous though. Sarinius Jaskasfdhasjf is also HIDEOUS. And Jermaine O'neal is one of the most annoying to look at people in the NBA. Just an ugly team all around...


----------



## Jizzy

This ****~sapien is chilling until the big game


----------



## jarkid

ByeByeKMart said:


> *Sarinius Jaskasfdhasjf* is also HIDEOUS.


hahaha..

--
kilask fdsjalkfjelal;akia


----------



## mjm1

The way I see it, the team that wins this crucial game will probably go on to win the series. If indiana takes it, than they will lead the series 3-1 which becomes an almost impossible hole to dig out from. But if the nets win, they will tie the series 2-2 and regain homecourt advantage not to mention the momentum. Calling this a big game is an understatement.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Beetlejuice, meet Jacque Vaughn...


----------



## Fray

Nets need to win this game.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Fray said:


> Nets need to win this game.


Absolutely. Was game one a MUST WIN game? No. Wsa game 2 a MUST WIN? HArd to tell... sort of. Not complete.y Game 3? No.

Is game 4 a MUST WIN game? Yes. This is where we find out about our team; their backs are now officially against the wall because if they lose this game, they WILL NOT win the series. The Nets are a better team, but the Pacers have more heart right now and Oneal had an unreproducable night. The last loss came as a result of Oneals career night, about which we could do NOTHING, and we are in this hole because of GAME ONE. You Can't lose a home game in a playoff series. Will the Nets come to play and play with heart, fire, and intelligence? If they do they will win the game.

One thing that is RIDICULOUS and absolutely outrageous is anthony johnsons numbers. He is not very athletic; he is chubby, and not especially quick. On top of that, he trash talked the nets and called this personal and called Vince soft. All the other teams are making adjustments to superstars... Sharif Abdur Rahim dissapeared today after posting big #s. Manu was stopped dead after a 31 point game. Shaq had the worst night of his career.. michael redd was held.. LeBron James had a horrible game... Marion was stopped.

And WE CANT STOP ANTHONY JOHNSON?

The fact that Kidd or someone doesnt have the passion to stop an unathletic guard who is fueled only by heart is unacceptable.

We will find out about our team today, and we will see if they are a disgrace to basketball or if the first pacer win (the second was sort of a fluke with Jermaines god like jump shooting. Yes, jump shooting ,not post moves) was a fluke.


----------



## ghoti

In game three the Nets were 1 point dogs.

Then they played terrible and lost pretty badly, so in game four they are...

1.5 point favorites!


----------



## Dario

This again is going to be a hard game,
:cheers: but Net's will win if Nenad Krstic plays like he played his first game.


----------



## Auggie

ByeByeKMart said:


> Wow the Pacers are the ugliest team ever. Is there a single player on their roster who isn't hideous?


theres no need to sink to such a petty level 

and yea this game is vital. pacers wins, we're in the next round. nets wins, you regain home court and have the advantage again.


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC usually doesn't play all that well on Saturday matinees but he better snap out of that. I sincerely hope he plays great for the entire game this time. Last game he had a great 1st half then disappeared in the 2nd.


----------



## Omega

we have to win this!!!! im tired of the pacers fans saying we are immature and dont know what we are talking about. we need to shut them up. i guess you have to win 2 games before you are officially allowed to pass judgement on following games and series. ughh. lets win this series and move on please.


----------



## Dooch

I'll be jumping around a lot today, because I am going to be keeping track of both the Nets-Pacers game and the Devils-Rangers game. Hopefully both win tonight and both are in good shape for the upcoming games. 

Nets need this one baby! Bring homecourt back into our favor and take over the series. Lets Go Nets! Lets Go Devils! :clap:


----------



## Pacers Fan

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> im tired of the pacers fans saying we are immature and dont know what we are talking about. we need to shut them up.


We direct that towards the certain fans who believe the Nets can't lose a game without the referees losing it for them.


----------



## Dooch

Pacers Fan said:


> We direct that towards the certain fans who believe the Nets can't lose a game without the referees losing it for them.


Don't even include me in that category.


----------



## Auggie

ByeByeKMart said:


> Are you serious? How can you not call Jeff Foster hideous? Ughh he really disgusts me. Croshere and pollard are pretty ugly too.. not hideous though. Sarinius Jaskasfdhasjf is also HIDEOUS. And Jermaine O'neal is one of the most annoying to look at people in the NBA. Just an ugly team all around...


if saying that makes you feel better  and what? are you too dumb to spell sarunas jasikevicius? 
and ChemicalCutthroat, no-one ever said "all" net fans.. but SOME of yall are really immature.


----------



## GM3

Auggie said:


> if saying that makes you feel better  and what? are you too dumb to spell sarunas jasikevicius?
> and ChemicalCutthroat, no-one ever said "all" net fans.. but SOME of yall are really immature.


Someone is dumb for misspelling a name?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Auggie said:


> if saying that makes you feel better  and what? are you too dumb to spell sarunas jasikevicius?
> and ChemicalCutthroat, no-one ever said "all" net fans.. but SOME of yall are really immature.


It doesnt make me feel better... it makes me feel worse because it adds insult to injury. Hey, Im just making an observation... it isn't trolling or anything. Most people should be able to tell that the Pacers are ugly! Maybe if I posted this on the Pacers board.. but this is a NETS forum and I made an objective observation. Then I'm called stupid for making such an observation, and ironically, after being called stupid, im called immature.

:whoknows:


----------



## jarkid

ready to go, Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> ready to go, Nets.


 this wait is killing me. I just want to get the game going and not have to see all these interviews and stuff.


----------



## jarkid

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> this wait is killing me. I just want to get the game going and not have to see all these interviews and stuff.


listen some songs, maybe after 3 songs, the game would start.


----------



## Dooch

Tipoff nearly about to get underway in Indiana, and the puck will be dropped in Madison Square Garden to begin Game 4 between Devils-Rangers. Gonna be an entertaining day, hopefully all of my teams come out winners today! Go Nets! Go Devils! Go Dodgers! :clap:


----------



## GM3

This has been said a lot but damn Jermaine O'Neal has a big forehead.


----------



## Dooch

Why the hell are we talking about looks! We should not worry about how people look. We should be concerned with the series and the outcome of the series. What happens in this series is the major thing. Drop the looks thing, and focus on winning.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Dooch said:


> Why the hell are we talking about looks! We should not worry about how people look. We should be concerned with the series and the outcome of the series. What happens in this series is the major thing. Drop the looks thing, and focus on winning.


its alright to talk about such stuff before the game starts IMO


----------



## Dooch

Whatever. This is why people around the boards think we are childish and that is why we have a bad reputation.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Why the hell are we talking about looks! We should not worry about how people look. We should be concerned with the series and the outcome of the series. What happens in this series is the major thing. Drop the looks thing, and focus on winning.


 people aren't acting like it makes a difference, they're just saying.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> Whatever. This is why people around the boards think we are childish and that is why we have a bad reputation.


 well anyone who is going to judge an entire group of fans off a few jokes or anything that one poster says is an idiot, I wouldn't be too worried about what they think.


----------



## JCB

Did anyone just see AJ and Scott Pollard and David Harrison dancing? They showed it on TNT. Freaky.


----------



## GM3

Peja is out


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dooch knows what's up :cheers:


----------



## Dooch

Grandmazter3 said:


> Peja is out


Is he out for the whole game, or just the starting lineup!? Is he going to be able to play, or he is out for the whole entire game?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Chaser 55 said:


> Did anyone just see AJ and Scott Pollard and David Harrison dancing? They showed it on TNT. Freaky.


 :laugh: yeah, that was kind of entertaining.


----------



## GM3

Dooch said:


> Is he out for the whole game, or just the starting lineup!? Is he going to be able to play, or he is out for the whole entire game?


Out of the game.


----------



## Dooch

Lets have a good defensive effort today! And we should be fine. Lets Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## jarkid

Go Nets, Go Nets, Go Go Go , Go Nets Go Nets Go Go Go .


----------



## Dooch

Grandmazter3 said:


> Out of the game.


Sweet! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> Out of the game.


 nice


----------



## HB

LOL once again Todd, am curious who is that in your avatar


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Peja threw some daggers last game... good for us that hes out


----------



## jarkid

Grandmazter3 said:


> Out of the game.


your avatar is saying : A-Leh-Gu..A-Leh-Gu


----------



## ByeByeKMart

bad start


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pacers win the tip.

Foul called on Collins, 11 seconds into the game, for defending O'Neal.

O'Neal way off, rebound Kidd.
Nenad misses, rebound Collins, who gets fouled by O'Neal, his first.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Awful brick by oneal... good to see


----------



## HB

They seem more aggresive


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> LOL once again Todd, am curious who is that in your avatar


 A young J Kidd.


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

2-0 - NJ


----------



## ZÆ

Jackson for 2

2-2


----------



## GM3

Come on boys play some D!


----------



## Dooch

The tip is controlled by the Indiana Pacers. 11 seconds into the game, Jason Collins called on his 1st.

Foul on Jermaine O' Neal. Jason Kidd with the lay-in for 2, 2-0 Nets. Stephen Jackson for 2, 2-2.

Nenad Krstic with the hook over Foster, 4-2 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic for 2

4-2 - NJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Someone on the Nets hits, I missed it....Jackson hits....Nenad answers. 4-2 Nets

O'Neal misses, rebound RJ.
RJ drives and lays it in. 6-2 NEts.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

6-2 - NJ


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Nice offense so far.


----------



## jarkid

jason kidd, go


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ with the steal and the dunk. 8-2 Nets.

Time out pacers


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

8-2 - NJ


----------



## GM3

RJ with the steal 8-2 Nets!

WTF? 14,000 at the arena? 

Indiana is basketball town what is up with that.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wait....Nets with a good FG%?


----------



## HB

Thought it wsa Kidd, good one Todd.

Good start so far. Much improved D


----------



## Dooch

Richard Jefferson for 2, 6-2 Nets. Jefferson steals the ball and dunks it home, 8-2 Nets.

Indiana calls a timeout. GREAT START TO THE GAME FOR THE NETS!! :banana:


----------



## jarkid

jason kidd is telling anthony johnson who is the really much better pg...haha


killa kafdasfasisfi should know this.


----------



## Drew

Dooch said:


> Tipoff nearly about to get underway in Indiana, and the puck will be dropped in Madison Square Garden to begin Game 4 between Devils-Rangers. Gonna be an entertaining day, hopefully all of my teams come out winners today! Go Nets! Go Devils! Go Dodgers! :clap:



All of that, plus the NFL Draft, and I'm at work until 8 tonight. Somebody shoot me now.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Thing i noticed so far:

AJ is obviously not a very athletic player and he got into a rhythm in games 1-3 by heart alone. It will be KEY to take him out of this game early (like they are doing). If he loses his confidence, I really think the pacers are toast, and that RJ steal/good defense by kidd/post up on AJ are great signs.


----------



## Üllar

Go Nets! :cheers:


----------



## jarkid

carlisle called the timeout in the real time.
frank needs to learn it.


----------



## GM3

AJ is not an athletic stud but he can attack the rim and does have some good moves on getting to the rim.


----------



## ZÆ

offencive foul on O'Neal, his 2nd


----------



## GM3

2nd foul on O'Neal. He sists.


----------



## Petey

Ah My9, technical difficulties, and returned to see JO with an offensive foul, his 2nd personal... 

Nets 8, Pacers 2.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Every game so far has been in part decided by the Refs calling on the big men.


----------



## Üllar

9:17 IND - Foul on J. O'Neal
9:17 IND - Offensive foul on J. O'Neal

Haha.


----------



## Petey

Krstic can't hit inside.

Johnson can't hit, and comes up w/ the loose ball.

Jackson misses the 3, Krstic board.

Nets 8, Pacers 2.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Go NETS, haha, JO 2 fouls.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal called for the offensive foul! his second. Time for him to start crying again.

Nenad misses, rebound Foster.
Johnson misses, rebound Nets, but Johnson gets it away from them. Jackson misses a three, rebound Nenad.

Kidd misses, rebound Jackson.
Foul called on Vince, his first.


----------



## Petey

JKidd misses, Jackson board.

Carter w/ the foul away from the ball after the Pacers bring it down.

Nets 8, Pacers 2.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

kidd has to make open short range jumpers like that


----------



## HB

Whoa whats with all the foul calls


----------



## GM3

Kidd cant get defensive position on Johnson without being called for a foul.


----------



## Petey

JKidd called on the blocking foul as AJ looks to go baseline.

Johnson from straight away. Hits.

Nets 8, Pacers 4.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson for 2

8-4 - NJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Kidd, his first.
Johnson hits. 8-4 Nets.

RJ hits in the paint after a nice pass from vince. 10-4 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2

10-4 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

damn you, anthony johnson, go to ****. kidd is better than you. who are you anthony johnson.


----------



## Petey

Carter to RJ, RJ hits.

Johnson hits again.

Nets 10, Pacers 6.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson for 2

10-6 - NJ


----------



## mjm1

rod thorns greatest mistake


----------



## ByeByeKMart

ughhhhh


----------



## Petey

Cross court pass to JKidd, JKidd's 3 goes in and out.

Pacers bring it down... Pacers turn it over on the travel.

Nets 10, Pacers 6.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Looks like it's gonna be another foulfest. They need to take advantage of the refs being so whistle happy


----------



## Dooch

Offensive foul on Jermaine O' Neal! Foul on Vince Carter. Foul on Jason Kidd.

Anthony Johnson hits his jumper, 8-4 Nets. 10-4 Nets. Johnson with another 2, 10-6 Nets.

Traveling on Stephen Jackson.


----------



## HB

The only way to stop AJ is to deny him the ball. He is just too good with the midrange J


----------



## GM3

Fouls are raining right now on both sides.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Im very happy they called that travel. Theyve been lenient on travels for both sides this sereis


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits again. 10-6 Nets.

Kidd's three goes in and out, rebound Foster.
Jackson called for a travel, Nets ball.

Foul on Foster, his first.
Vince hits. 12-6 Nets


----------



## jarkid

defend on the damn anthony johnson, the 8 times all star player.


----------



## Petey

Foster called on the other end.

Carter w/ the bucket.

His 1st shot attempt.

Nets 12, Pacers 6.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nice play by Carter!


----------



## mjm1

johnson 6 points, rod thorns greatest mistake.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Great defensive play by Carter And 1 by Collins! :clap: :banana:


----------



## GM3

Carter gets it up and the foul!

14-8 Nets.


----------



## HB

Come on refs, show some consistency.

Good play by Collins


----------



## jarkid

anthony johnson is better than nash, billups, iverson?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits again, 12-8 Nets.
RJ misses, rebound Pacers

Vince knocks it away from Jones on the break, goes out off him, Nets ball.

Collins hits AND gets fouled! Second on Foster. Hits the FT. 15-8 Nets.


----------



## Petey

AJ burns the Nets again, another bucket.

Into RJ, RJ feels like he gets hit... hey Pacers running, Carter w/ the block on the other end. Off Jones.

Carter to Collins, Collins hits, and fouled!!!

Foster's 2nd.

Collins hits the FT.

Nets 15, Pacers 8.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

wow, Jason Collins AND 1 on Jeff Foster.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wow....air by Jackson.


----------



## Petey

Pacers can't convert.

Nets bring it down.

Krstic wide open and hits.

Nets 17, Pacers 8.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

17-8 Nets

We need to keep this up.

Under 6 to play

Offensive foul on Johnson!


----------



## jarkid

17-8 Nets Go Nets Go.


----------



## HB

Beautiful pass, need more of that from Nenad


----------



## Petey

JKidd runs AJ into Collins, offensive foul!

Nets 17, Pacers 8.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic the sweet J! 17-8 Nets, great shooting by the Nets so far! 67%


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Most blatant charge in the series so far


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits the open jumper. 17-8 Nets.

Johnson called for the offensive foul, his first.
RJ called for a travel on a sloppy play.


----------



## jarkid

hahahaha, offensive foul on Anthony Johnson


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson turns it over. RJ lays it in. 19-8 Nets.

Time out Pacers


----------



## GM3

Nice ball movement by the Nets.

Pacers take timeout


----------



## Petey

Carter to RJ, RJ travels.

Pacers bring it down.

AJ to Jackson, Johnson turns it over.

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic to Kidd, Kidd to RJ, RJ hits off glass.

Pacer's TIMEOUT!

Nets 19, Pacers 8.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter hits his jumper, 12-6 Nets. Anthony Johnson again, 12-8 Nets. Jason Collins gets the shot to go and gets fouled!

15-8 Nets, after the three point play by Twin. Nenad Krstic hits the jumper, 17-8 Nets. 

Offensive foul on Anthony Johnson. Great "D". Richard Jefferson for 2 from J-Kidd, 19-8 Nets.

Timeout Indiana. GREAT START! KEEP IT UP NETS! :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ with the nice lay-up off the kick-in from Kidd! I love these Nets!


----------



## jarkid

19-8 Nets.

TIMEOUT PACERS.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

They are adjusting to stop AJ by moving people back to take the charge (collins)


----------



## Dario

GREAT START :clap: :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ with 8 points alreaddy off 4-4 shooting. Going for a 40 point game! :banana:


----------



## jarkid

i said we will win game 2, we win.

i said we will win game 4, then we will win.


----------



## fruitcake

when jason collins gets an and 1 and MAKES THE FREE THROW...you know things are going well for the nets


----------



## HB

Still though, JO hasnt really played a lot in this and the nets bench hasnt gotten in yet


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jackson misses, pollard misses the put back.

Vince hits a three! 22-8 Nets.


----------



## VC_GRADUATED

I hope the Pacers don't whine again about the officiating after they lose game 4....


----------



## GM3

Jackson misses

Carter hits a 3

22-8 Nets

Carter gets called on a blocking foul (2nd)


----------



## HB

Dang is that two on Vince


----------



## Petey

Croshere in. Jackson misses, Croshere can't get the put back.

Carter for 3.

Nets should put Vaughn in, move RJ or Carter to the 4.

Nets 22, Pacers 8.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC3! 22-8! 71% shooting!


----------



## jarkid

it's a V-C-THREEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Dario

I told you all if Krstic is playing well...WE WIN


----------



## Real

Now if we can keep this up for the REST OF THE GAME...

We'll be fine.


----------



## mjm1

foul fest, harrison to the line.


----------



## Petey

Damn... Vaughn in.

Harrison draws the foul on Krstic, bad play by Krstic... Damnit!

Nets 22, Pacers 8.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Vince, his second. Cliff and Vaughn into the game for Collins and Vince.

Harrison draws a foul on Nenad, his first. Hits both at the line. 22-10 Nets.


----------



## GM3

Under 4 to play

Vaughn in for Carter

Harrison draws foul on Krstic(1st)...Harrison hits 1st...hits 2nd

22-10 Nets


----------



## Petey

1st good.
Granger in.
2nd good.

Nets 22, Pacers 10.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliffy misses, rebound Pacers.

Jackson misses, rebound Kidd. Vaughn fouled on the break by Croshere.

Time out.


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter three ball, 22-8 Nets. Foul on Nenad Krstic. Danny Granger in for Fred Jones. 

22-10 Nets. Great "D" leads to a fastbreak and another foul on Indiana. Good hustle by Jacque Vaughn. 

Timeout.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Cliff, in and out.

Kidd on Jackson, misses.

Nets in the open court 3 on 2.

Vaughn fouled...

TV Timeout.

Nets 22, Pacers 10.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Cliffy misses, not a good shot

Jackson misses, Harrison upset wanted a call. 

Foul on Indiana, TV TimeOut


----------



## jarkid

Vaughn-Kidd-RJ- Krstic- Robinson

carter on the bench

new rotation nice.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Nets are killing the pacers in the open court


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Net2 said:


> Now if we can keep this up for the REST OF THE GAME...
> 
> We'll be fine.


 :yes: Nets playing great so far.


----------



## Real

Even though I've been dogging the Pacers for not showing up for big games, I didn't think they would miss out on an opportunity to capitalize on the Nets' being down and taking a 3-1 lead in the series, but right now that's exactly what's happening. 

I hope it keeps up.


----------



## Eddy15

i love the ball movement and defensive intensity. If we keep it up for 48 mins, we can win this one


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> foul fest, harrison to the line.


dude, you finally come back, how is your trip


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Peja is more valuable than you might think. He was sucking up the defensive assignment of RJ.. now RJ can stop steven jackson who is USELESS when his hsots get contested


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> dude, you finally come back, how is your trip


 he was gone? no wonder things were so much better recently (just kidding, welcome back)


----------



## XRay34

i like the start


----------



## mjm1

please put carter in vaughn shouldnt be taking shots.


----------



## HB

Thats what frustrates me about Vaughn, he shouldnt be taking shots like that


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Vaughn, Vaughn gets air.

Pacers' ball.

Dump down to Harrison, Harrison hits the hook.

Nets 22, Pacers 12.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mjm1 said:


> please put carter in vaughn shouldnt be taking shots.


 Vince has 2 fouls, one more and he's done til the second half.


----------



## ZÆ

Harrison for 2

22-12 - NJ


----------



## Real

Amazing sometimes how a 7-footer can hit those long shots with ease.


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> please put carter in vaughn shouldnt be taking shots.


carter has 2 fouls.


----------



## Petey

RJ to Krstic, Krstic a foot inside the arch and hits.

Pacers miss, miss, and out of bounds, off the Pacers.

Vaughn open again, misses.

Pacers board.

Granger w/ the 3.

Nets 24, Pacers 15.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

vaughn just killed this team


----------



## ZÆ

Granger for 2

24-15 - NJ


----------



## ByeByeKMart

ughhhh vaugnnnn


----------



## Petey

Nets can't hit.

Foul called on the Pacers away from the ball on the end.

Krstic goes down, foul on Harrison.

RJ drives, pulls it out, Cliff, Vaughn, Nets called on a 3 second... damnit.

Nets 24, Pacers 15.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

danny for 3.. 24-15 nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Granger hits a three. 24-15 Nets.

Offensive foul on Harrison. John Thomas comes in.
3 second violation called on the Nets.

Jackson misses a three

*End of 1st*
Nets 24
Pacers 15


----------



## Real

For some reason I can't see page 13.


----------



## ZÆ

24-15 - NJ
End of the 1st


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses to close the first.

7-2 Pacers run... but...

Nets 24, Pacers 15.

*END OF THE 1st!*

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

jackson shooting Indiana out of the game


----------



## GM3

TNT is all over the Pacers. I cant belive some of this commentary.


----------



## Dooch

Harrison for 2, 22-12 Nets. Nenad Krstic for 2, 24-12 Nets. Danny Granger three ball, 24-15 Nets. 

Offensive foul on David Harrison. That ends the quarter. We did good in that quarter, we just have to not let up and attack the Pacers defense, get them into foul trouble.

24-15 in favor of the New Jersey Nets after the first quarter.


----------



## HB

Net2 said:


> For some reason I can't see page 13.


Are you using firefox, I had the same problem a min ago


----------



## jarkid

it's time for anthony johnson to know who he is exactly.


----------



## Real

Can't wait for that new paramedic show on TNT. Looks good.

"Vince Carter could jump over a car"


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Grandmazter3 said:


> TNT is all over the Pacers. I cant belive some of this commentary.


Yah these announcers are just TERRIBLE. What was the ear joke? That wasn't even funny...

And to call out a player for a flop like that? ITs just stupid IMO


----------



## AJC NYC

Grandmazter3 said:


> TNT is all over the Pacers. I cant belive some of this commentary.


What are they saying??


----------



## jarkid

Hbwoy said:


> Are you using firefox, I had the same problem a min ago


i change my setting to 30 post in a page, so i only have 7 pages now.


----------



## mjm1

it kills me a little inside everytime i see vaughn put up a shot and it goes in and out lol


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I have to give it to Barkley he is actually right ths time. To beat hte Pacres, nets have to use the open court.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

AJC NYC said:


> What are they saying??


This announcer spent about 20 seconds criticizing the nets for a flop.


----------



## Omega

i cant stand jauque vaughn. we need a new back up. his offense is to much of a liability to make up for his defense. this must be fixed.


----------



## GM3

AJC NYC said:


> What are they saying??


Complaining about Krstic's flop saying his defense is bad.

Not giving any credit to the Nets for the 1st quarter, saying "Indiana is only down 9"


----------



## VCFSO2000

**I missed the first quarter...Can anybody summarize the quarter for me?**I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## mjm1

we could still have had johnson


----------



## Real

ByeByeKMart said:


> Yah these announcers are just TERRIBLE. What was the ear joke? That wasn't even funny...
> 
> And to call out a player for a flop like that? ITs just stupid IMO


I was hoping Marv was going to do commentary for TNT. Better visual and audio quality, plus the fact that Marv would be doing it. 

Instead Matt Devlin is doing the game on TNT. He's so generic. TNT should hire me, I'd do about a 60x better job.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i cant stand jauque vaughn. we need a new back up. his offense is to much of a liability to make up for his defense. this must be fixed.


Hes inconsistent, sure, but his offense has been acceptable for the first 3 games.


----------



## HB

Vince is needed so bad


----------



## ZÆ

Corsher for 2

24-18 - NJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ misses, rebound Pacers.
Croshere hits a three. 24-18 Nets.

RJ hits off the glass. 26-18 Nets


----------



## jarkid

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i cant stand jauque vaughn. we need a new back up. his offense is to much of a liability to make up for his defense. this must be fixed.


trade vaughn for johnson.


damn croshere for 3 , 24-18 nets.


----------



## Petey

Pacers w/ a 3 to start the 2nd?

Sorry, stepped away.

RJ hits on the other end.

Nets 26, Pacers 18.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Croshere hits a 3

24-18 Nets

RJ hits

26-18 Nets

O'Neal hits a turnaround post jumper

26-20 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

26-20 - NJ


----------



## HB

That was a nice play by Vaughn


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal hits. 26-20 Nets.

Vaughn with a nice play, RJ hits AND gets fouled by Granger. Hits the FT. 29-20 Nets.


----------



## jarkid

Go Nets. 29-20.


----------



## Petey

JO banks it home.

Kidd, RJ, RJ, Vaughn, Vaughn drops it off to RJ, RJ cutting, hits and fouled!

RJ hits.

Nets 29, Pacers 20.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jefferson for 2 plus the foul
RJ hits the free throw

29-20 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

John Thomas in. Frank is better now.

play Thomas more, please.


----------



## GM3

RJ lays it up with a nice pass by Vaughn and gets fouled..hits FT

29-20 Nets

Vaughn non shooting foul on Sarunas

Carter steals it

Robinson lays it up

31-20 Nets


----------



## Petey

Saras cutting, Vaughn grapples him, called on the foul.

Pacers reset.

Carter w/ the steal.

Carter to Cliff, Cliff hits!

Nets 31, Pacers 20.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Im not complainging about vaughn... hes coming to plya and plasying with passion


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff Robinson for 2

31-20 - NJ


----------



## Dooch

Start of the 2nd quarter. Austin Croshere for three, 24-18 Nets. RJ banks it home, 26-18 Nets. 

JO banks it home, 28-20 Nets. 29-20 Nets, after RJ's free throw. Foul on Jacque Vaughn.

Vince Carter steals it and leads Clifford Robinson on the fastbreak for 2, 31-20 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on Vaughn, his first. Vince with the steal, cliff lays it in. 31-20 Nets.

Foul called on Vaughn again, his second.


----------



## mjm1

get vaughn out of there!!!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

jarkid said:


> John Thomas in. Frank is better now.
> 
> play Thomas more, please.


Agreeed... thomas plays good D on JON


----------



## Petey

Saras tries to go baseline, Vaughn w/ the foul again.

Kidd better be ready for a long night...

Nets w/ 7 fast break points, BTW.

Saras misses, JO and Vaughn fight for the board. LOL

Jump ball.

Nets 31, Pacers 20.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

vaughn, please stop fouling.

31-20 nets. go


----------



## HB

Beautiful hustle by Vaughn. By the way that was a charge on Sarunas


----------



## GM3

Blocking foul on Vaugn(2nd)

Jumpball. Vaugn vs. O'Neal damn

Under 10 to play

O'Neal loses it

Vaughn hits

33-20 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The Yes man misses a three...O'Neal and Vuaghn going to have a jump ball...

Pacers win the tip. O'Neal turns it over.
Vaughn hits. 33-20 Nets


----------



## IceMan_NJ

can't murrary play the 2 position it would help with guarding jackson who's 6'8" if he plays defense


----------



## Petey

Pacers control, who woud had thought?

JO denied by Collins, back to JO, JO turns it over.

Vaughn pulls it back off the Collins screen and HITS!

Pacers time out.

Nets 33, Pacers 20.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vaughn for 2

33-20 - NJ

Timeout IND


----------



## HB

I gotta give it to Vaughn, he is gutsy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ByeByeKMart said:


> Agreeed... thomas plays good D on JON


 Cliff and Collins are doing nice work on him in this game too.


----------



## Dooch

Jacque Vaughn hits the jumper, 33-20 Nets. Nice "D" again! Timeout. 

8:56 remaining in the 2nd quarter/first half.


----------



## Phenom Z28

"just the good ol' boys, never mean'n no harm.." I'm gunna shoot my TV set :curse:


----------



## AJC NYC

Hey rep me guys


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Jacque vaughn has been a good role player in all 4 games, give him credit


----------



## XRay34

jacque vaughn is <strike>whoring</strike> the pacers


----------



## Phenom Z28

:rofl: This is awesome. I have a humane shelter van parked on the side of the street a little ways from my house waiting for my dog to get out. I should go out there and sneak behind them and pop their tires.


----------



## jarkid

AJC NYC said:


> Hey rep me guys


repped.


----------



## Petey

Hey... Peja in the suit. As if he had much of an effect this series anyway.

RJ to the bench?

Saras to JO, JO hits from the elbow.

Nets 33, Pacers 22.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

33-22 - NJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal hits. 33-22 Nets.

Collins gets clobebred, no call...Granger with the dunk on the break. 33-24 Nets


----------



## GM3

O'Neal hits

33-22 Nets

Under 9 to play

Hardfoul non call on COllins

Granger slams it

33-24 Nets

Come on Net!


----------



## HB

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :rofl: This is awesome. I have the humane shelter parked on the side of the street a little ways from my house waiting for my dog to get out. I should go out there and sneak behind them and pop their tires.


LMAO


----------



## mjm1

Foul Foul Foul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Granger for 2


33-24 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Vaughn, Cliff, Carter, Collins, Collins blocked by JO, hits the ground.

Jones w/ the slam.

Nets 33, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

oh no, 4-0 run.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC and 1!


----------



## Petey

Vaughn, Carter, Carter backing, fouled and going to the line for the 3... point play!

Carter finishes it off.

Foul was on Saras.

Nets 36, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2 plus the foul
Vince hits the free throw

36-24 - NJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits and gets fouled. Hits the FT. 36-24 Nets..

Foul on Vaughn, his third.


----------



## mjm1

the refs can go to hell.


----------



## GM3

Carter causes contact shoots and gets the foul!

Carter hits FT

36-24 Nets

Another foul on Vaughn (3rd)

Kidd back in for Vaughn


----------



## Petey

Vaughn called fouling Saras.

His 3rd, Nets 3rd.

JKidd coming back in.

Nets 36, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

36-26 - NJ


----------



## Petey

JO backing Collins, and JO hits.

Carter attacking, glass and hits!

Nets 38, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

VC for 2

28-26 - NJ


----------



## HB

Vince driving very well today


----------



## Dooch

JO hits the jumper, 33-22 Nets. Danny Granger gets the alley-oop, 33-24 Nets. Vince Carter gets the basket to go and gets fouled.

36-24 Nets, after the three point play by VC. Jacque Vaughn called on his 3rd personal foul.

JO for two, 36-26 Nets. Vince Carter with another 2, 38-26 Nets. Foul on Danny Granger.


----------



## GM3

O'Neal gets inside and hits

36-26 Nets

Carter with a nice lay up

38-26 Nets

O'neal misses

Foul on Granger.

Carter misses fadeaway


----------



## jarkid

Carter keep in HOT, keep until the game is over.


----------



## XRay34

vince i hate him


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd back in. O'Neal hits. 36-26 Nets.

Vince drives and lays it in. 38-26 Nets

O'Neal misses, rebound Cliff.
Vince in and out, rebound Foster.

Johnson misses a three, rebound Foster. Jones misses a three, rebound Kidd.

Cliff dumps it down to collins who gets fouled by Jones.


----------



## GM3

Carter with beautiful pass

Collins draws foul on Johnson(2nd)..will shoot 2..Pacers over the limit


----------



## HB

Beautiful sequence right there. Now Collins make those FTs


----------



## Petey

JO misses, Cliff board.

Carter cuts, fouled by Granger… 

Carter w/ the pull up, misses.

AJJ misses the 3, Foster board.

Jones misses the 3.

Kidd board.

Kidd to Carter, Carter pulls it out.

Carter to Collins, Collins fouled…

On Jones. LOL

Nets 38, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Anybody else see that? A pick and roll!


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Collins hits 2 free throws

40-26 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

wow, Twin made 2 free throws.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins hits both. 40-26 Nets

24 second violation on the Pacers.

Time out.


----------



## GM3

Collins hits both

40-26 Nets

Under 7 to play

24 second violation on Jones.

TV Timeout


----------



## XRay34

How botu the Defense very nice defense


----------



## Petey

OMG... Collins hits both, the world will end soon.

Pacers 24 second violation.

Nets 40, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

24 sec. voilation on the Pacers NETS ball
Timeout


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Anybody else see that? A pick and roll!


 first time for everything


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> How botu the Defense very nice defense


WHAT?? Something positive lol am I in the right forum


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Hbwoy said:


> WHAT?? Something positive lol am I in the right forum


Lol I was thinking the same thing


he must be talking about the pacers


----------



## Petey

Kidd brings the ball up.

Nets are 17 of 28...

Carter from the FT line, hits!

Nets 42, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Wow they never fail to find a way to talk about LBJ


----------



## Petey

Granger drives, loses it off his foot as he starts to back down the Nets defender.

Pacers' 11 turnover already!

Nets 42, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2

42-26 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

This Is New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Great lay-in by Carter followed by a nice defensive deflection.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits. 42-26 Nets.

Granger turns it over. 11th turnover for the Pacers.

Cliff drives and misses, rebound Pacers.
Croshere hits a three. 42-29 Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Cliff, Cliff drives throws up an air ball.

Croshere hits the 3.

Nets 42, Pacers 29.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Crosher for 3

42-29 - NJ


----------



## mjm1

robinson messes up on both ends


----------



## jarkid

kill him austin croshere.


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 3.

Pacers board.

Pacers lose it again.

Kidd goes all the way and hits.

Nets 44, Pacers 29.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Jason Kidd for 2

44-29 - NJ


----------



## GM3

Carter hits

42-26 Nets

Pacers lose it

Under 6 to play

Cliffy air balls it

Croshere hits another 3

42-29 Nets

Kidd misses a 3

O'Neal loses it

Kidd lays it up

44-29 Nets

Crowd booing Pacers a bit


----------



## Real

:rofl: LMAO at TNT attempting to define RJ's team role when they didn't even televise any Nets games this year!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Kidd still as fast as he was pre surgery


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses a three, rebound Pacers.

Cliff with the steal. Kidd lays it in. 44-29 Nets

O'Neal turns it over. CLiff misses a three, rebound O'Neal

Croshere with another three. 44-32 Nets.

Time out Nets


----------



## mjm1

Robinson Is Killing Us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Petey

JO tries to pass, Nets pick it off again.

Nets running, Cliff misses the 3.

Croshere hits the 3.

Nets time out.

Nets 44, Pacers 32.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Chrosher for 3

44-32 - NJ


----------



## GM3

Robinson misses a 3

Croshere makes another 3

44-32 Nets

Time Out Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

Croshere....crap....only thing keeping the Pacers remotely close right now.


----------



## Real

Pacers rallying back.


----------



## Jizzy

Take this you ****in Pacers


----------



## HB

Petey that Frank timeout was to discuss the rushed 3. Seems he read your post today


----------



## Dooch

Nice ball movement and Collins is fouled. 40-26 Nets, after free throws by Twin. 24 second violation on the Indiana Pacers.

42-26 Nets, another turnover by Indy. Croshere with the three ball, 42-29 Nets. Kidd all the way for 2, 44-29 Nets.

Croshere another three ball, 44-32 Nets. Play "D" on the perimeter on Croshere.


----------



## eickides

am i in the right place today??
couldn't find the correct page the other night 
they look alot better today :banana:


----------



## jarkid

i hate the ****ing radio announcer always say BOOM BABY...( screw your baby)

when Pacers made 3.


----------



## Petey

Net2 said:


> :rofl: LMAO at TNT attempting to define RJ's team role when they didn't even televise any Nets games this year!


 What did they say?

-Petey


----------



## VC_15

Petey said:


> What did they say?
> 
> -Petey


" Open floor Scorer"


----------



## jarkid

IMO john thomas is not bad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC_15 said:


> " Open floor Scorer"


 well atleast they got part of what he does.


----------



## Phenom Z28

jarkid said:


> i hate the ****ing radio announcer always say BOOM BABY...*( screw your baby)*
> 
> when Pacers made 3.


 :laugh:


----------



## Real

jarkid said:


> IMO john thomas is not bad.


Inclined to agree with you.


----------



## Petey

Kidd brings it down out of the time out.

RJ gets it, drives, misses.

AJ brings it down.

JO stripped.

Another Pacers turnover.

RJ goes at Jackson, rejected from behind by Granger.

Nets 44, Pacers 32.

-Petey


----------



## HB

RJ is getting no calls


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ drives and misses, rebound Pacers.

O'Neal gets it stolen. RJ gets blocked on the break by Granger.
O'Neal hits. 44-34 Nets.


----------



## mjm1

**** jefferson ****


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

44-34 - NJ


----------



## GM3

RJ misses

O'Neal stripped

RJ blocked

O'Neal hits

44-34 Nets

Krstic misses, Collins rebounds

Collins misses but Krstic cleans it up

46-34 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad for 2

46-34 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Down to JO, JO spins, fades and hits as the buzzer goes off.

Krstic misses, Collins board.

Nets new clock.

Carter to Collins, Collins misses, Krstic w/ the put back.

Nets 46, Pacers 34.

-Petey


----------



## Real

I've never heard of such a thing as a "recycled" shot clock.

Come on TNT, step your game up when it comes to hiring announcers!


----------



## Phenom Z28

3rd on Johnson! :banana:


----------



## Petey

JO gets the step, but misses, Krstic board, out to Kidd, Kidd attacks, fouled. Going to the line for 2.

AJ’s 3rd foul…

Kidd hits the 1st.
Kidd hits the 2nd.

Nets 48, Pacers 34.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses, rebound Collins. Collins misses, Nenad tips it back in. 46-34 Nets.

O'Neal misses, rebound Nenad. Kidd gets fouled by Johnson, his 3rd. 
Kidd hits the FTs. 48-34 Nets.

5 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists. Triple double maybe?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Jermaine better get another $15,000 ready


----------



## funkylikemonkey

I really don't like how on the fast break Vince always spots up at the 3 point line, he should continue straight to the basket, even if RJ is also running


----------



## Petey

Saras gives it to JO, Jackson drives, called for steps… LOL

Nets 48, Pacers 34.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Kidd makes both FT's

48-34 Nets

Jackson traveled. wow if they dind't call that I was about to freak out


----------



## HB

Smart move to bench Vince, who has played very good defense today

Kidd on that last play just brushed of AJ like he was nothing


----------



## mjm1

Put A Body On Croshere ****ers!


----------



## ZÆ

Chrosher for 3

48-37 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Krstic backs Croshere, misses the hook, Saras w/ the board.

Croshere w/ another 3.

Nets 48, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

You gotta love carter's defensive effort today.


----------



## HB

funkylikemonkey said:


> I really don't like how on the fast break Vince always spots up at the 3 point line, he should continue straight to the basket, even if RJ is also running


Thats a set play, someone has got to keep the D honest


----------



## XRay34

Austin F"N Croshere WTF


----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 2

50-37 - NJ


----------



## Petey

RJ over Granger, and hits!

Saras backing Kidd, holding for the final shot.

Collins called on a blocking foul.

Nets had a foul to give.

Nets 48, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Croshere hits another 3

48-37 Nets

Under 1 to play

RJ knocks it down

50-37 Nets

Pacers will hold for 1

Collins fouls Yes man.

5.4 to play


----------



## HB

Excellent D by RJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Travel called on Jackson.
Nenad misses, rebound YesMan.

Croshere hits another three. 48-37 Nets.

RJ hits. 50-37 Nets.

Indy holding for one...foul on Collins, his 2nd. Cliff in for Collins. Granger called for a travel.

20 second time out Nets. 2 second til halftime


----------



## Petey

5.4 to go in the half.

Saras throws it in.

Granger called travel.

Pacers with 16 turnoves this half.

Frank calls a time out.

Nets 48, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nets ball with 2.0 on the clock, Nets call timeout


----------



## Jizzy

LOL. Mark Jackson: "Jason Kidd will put Anthony Johnson in his place"


----------



## VCFSO2000

If Jackson was Lebron,they wouldn't have called a travel lol.


----------



## Dooch

JO for two, 44-34 Nets. Nenad Krstic on the tip-in, 46-34 Nets. Kidd all the way and draws the foul on Anthony Johnson.

48-34 Nets, after J-Kidd's two free throws. Traveling on Stephen Jackson. Croshere again for three, 48-37 Nets.

RJ for 2, 50-37 Nets. Traveling on Danny Granger. 2 seconds left, and Lawrence Frank seeks an opportunity at a final shot. 

Nets call a 20-second timeout.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Croshere's release looks like marions


----------



## jarkid

someone please use a ham to knock croshere's arm, broke his arm.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

16 turnovers by Indy...crazy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ misses at the buzzer.

*Halftime*
Nets 50
Pacers 37


----------



## Petey

Nets with 17 points off turnovers this half.
Pacers with 0 points off turnovers this half.

Cliff to RJ, RJ fires long range, and misses.

*End of the half.*

Nets 48, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

50-37 - Nj
Half Time


----------



## HB

Vince is too nice


----------



## XRay34

50-37 @ Half

24 minutes from a 2-2 series or go home pretty much

keep pressure up

16 turnovers vs. 3 worries me because thats going to change


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> LOL. Mark Jackson: "Jason Kidd will put Anthony Johnson in his place"


 hahah, funny and true.


----------



## Shining Greatness

VC is wet right now. He has a amazing jumpshot.


----------



## mjm1

just continue the defensive intensity.


----------



## Dooch

At halftime, the New Jersey Nets lead the Indiana Pacers by a score of 50-37! 

Keep up the good work Nets. Continue playing stellar defense. This is our game for the taking. Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Hbwoy said:


> Vince is too nice


Yah I was thinking that too when he gave a low five


----------



## Real

Wonder what Charles has to say.


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Nets with 17 points off turnovers this half.
> Pacers with 0 points off turnovers this half.
> 
> Cliff to RJ, RJ fires long range, and misses.
> 
> *End of the half.*
> 
> Nets 48, Pacers 37.
> 
> -Petey


Umm you know, you dont have to be 2pts off every game lol


----------



## Dooch

mjm1 said:


> just continue the defensive intensity.


Exactly. Thank you! Defense is the key. :cheers:


----------



## HB

ByeByeKMart said:


> Yah I was thinking that too when he gave a low five


LOL we are thinking alike today arent we


----------



## XRay34

Giants on draft clock


----------



## jarkid

half-court

JarKey MatchUp

Jason Kidd 6 points 4 rebounds 5 assists 1steal 1foul and 0 turnovers.
Beetlejuice 6 points 3 rebounds 3 assists 0steal 3foul and *4* turnovers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mjm1 said:


> just continue the defensive intensity.


 :yes: and keep up the smart offense. They're taking smart shots and need to keep it that way.


----------



## Phenom Z28

K....that humane shelter van is still sitting there... Passive aggressiveness is the proper way to deal with this...I'm gunna grab a chair and read the newspaper right in front of it.


----------



## VCFSO2000

We need to weather the storm at the beginning of the 3rd.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Giants on draft clock


 It's about time. I've been checking back with that over and over again and it was taking forever.


----------



## Jizzy

Collins and Robinson OWN O'Neal. Did Charles actually say Indiana has no chance?


----------



## ByeByeKMart

jizzy said:


> Collins and Robinson OWN O'Neal. Did Charles actually say Indiana has no chance?


He said unless ANthony johnson, steven jackson, or Austin Croshere go crazy, Indy will lose


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Collins and Robinson OWN O'Neal. Did Charles actually say Indiana has no chance?


 I think he said they didn't have a chance unless someone else can step up and score.


----------



## Real

Carter15Nets said:


> Giants on draft clock


Ashton Youboty or Kelly Jennings.

OR Santonio Holmes or Chad Jackson?


----------



## Omega

so you think we will be able to keep control of this game in the second half? i think if we can keep playing defense we got it.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

What's Good Everyone........I see we're up and the mood around here today is as positive as it's been in a while....Since game 3...lol....BTW "How do we look today?"


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Wow its amzing how charles can turn the worst joke ever into something funny


----------



## jmk

Net2 said:


> Ashton Youboty or Kelly Jennings.
> 
> OR Santonio Holmes?


Both would be reaches.


----------



## Vinsane

Vince has to be smart in the second half he is havin a good first half
but he isn't touchin the ball as much he has only taken 6 shots he has to have a good shooting second half


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> Vince has to be smart in the second half he is havin a good first half
> but he isn't touchin the ball as much he has only taken 6 shots he has to have a good shooting second half


Yeah I hope he gets more touches in the half but he was in foul trouble in the 1st quarter.

I want Carter to have touches,but I don't necessarily want those touches to turn into shots.
Just ball distribution.


----------



## jarkid

GO NETS , BEAT THEm IN THE 2nd half.


----------



## HB

I am so tired of that Vince Tmobile ad.


----------



## GM3

Nets have to remember what happened in the 2nd half last game. We need to come out strong again. Dont settle for jumpers and put a body on Croshere.


----------



## Omega

VCFSO2000 said:


> Yeah I hope he gets more touches in the half but he was in foul trouble in the 1st quarter.
> 
> I want Carter to have touches,but I don't necessarily want those touches to turn into shots.
> Just ball distribution.


 yeah i agree.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> Vince has to be smart in the second half he is havin a good first half
> but he isn't touchin the ball as much he has only taken 6 shots he has to have a good shooting second half


What game are you watching? He is playing extremely smart. Making the extra pass and being very active on defense. No need to be chucking the ball


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> Nets have to remember what happened in the 2nd half last game. We need to come out strong again. Dont settle for jumpers and put a body on Croshere.


 I agree. They need to come out strong and keep doing what they did in the first half and not let down.


----------



## ZÆ

First nationaly televised game (not many to pick from) Vince is shooting good?


----------



## Omega

Hbwoy said:


> What game are you watching? He is playing extremely smart. Making the extra pass and being very active on defense. No need to be chucking the ball


 hes just sayin he needs to continue to be smart. continue doing what hes doing


----------



## jarkid

we'd better go a 10-0 run to scare them first.


----------



## reganomics813

Hbwoy said:


> What game are you watching? He is playing extremely smart. Making the extra pass and being very active on defense. No need to be chucking the ball


Exactly. VC was great he took good shots. If he only takes 6 more and they're all good ones we'll be in good shape if the game keeps this pace.


----------



## Dooch

We must maintain our composure in the second half, and must play defense! Keep up the great work Nets, and bring this one home!


----------



## ZÆ

Dooch said:


> We must maintain our composure in the second half, and must play defense! Keep up the great work *Nets*, and bring this one home!


first time you didn't put New Jersey in front of Nets? :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1

wow, just realized that jeff van gundy was covering this game for TNT LOL


----------



## mjm1

krstic, idiotic mistake.


----------



## Petey

THE TAKEOVER said:


> first time you didn't put New Jersey in front of Nets? :biggrin:


 Nets starters on the floor to start the 2nd half.

Krstic called on the travel on the other end.

Nets 50, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

rj traveled , no.


----------



## Phenom Z28

NJ opens up the 2nd half with a travel. Dunno why Vince didn't take that shot, had a nice look at it.


----------



## mjm1

Oh ****


----------



## Petey

Foster misses, Kidd gets the board.

Nets can't convert, Foster off Kidd for the save as it goes out of bounds.

Nets 50, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Kidd for 2

52-37 - NJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad called for a travel.
Foster airballs it, rebound Nets.
Foster steals it away from Kidd, goes out of Jason.

O'Neal misses, rebound Kidd.
Kidd misses, rebound Pacers.

Jackson turns it over, Kidd lays it in. 52-37 NEts

O'Neal limping. Time out Pacers.


----------



## Petey

JO drives, misses, Kidd board.

Kidd looking for the foul... Pacers turn it over again.

AJ steps away.

Kidd hits.

JO might be hurt.

Stop of clock.

Nets 52, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

kidd made a layup, yes


----------



## Phenom Z28

Uh oh....JO has a case of the hobbles.


----------



## HB

I like the aggressiveness from Kidd. Bad sign for the pacers with O'Neal going down


----------



## mjm1

ugly ugly beginning to the 3rd


----------



## ByeByeKMart

JON is going to ***** and moan about the refs so damn much


----------



## GM3

Start of 3rd

Traveling on Krstic

Air ball on Foster

Kidd loses it another turnover

O'Neal no good

Kidd misses lay up

Jackson gives it up

Kidd lays it up

O'Neal is limping, hope he is ok.

52-37 Nets

Time Out


----------



## VCFSO2000

O'Neal hurt...IND takes a 20 sec TO.


----------



## mjm1

grab a ****ing rebound!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Jackson for 2

52-39 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

Grandmazter3 said:


> O'Neal is limping, hope he is ok.


i don't, lol


----------



## GM3

Jones draws foul on RJ

Croshere coming in early righ now for Foster

Jackson misses but nails it after offensive board

52-39 Nets

RJ misses 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul called on RJ, his first.
Jackson misses, rebound Croshere. Jackson hits. 52-39 Nets.

RJ misses a three, rebound Pacers.
Jackson misses a three, rebound Nets.

RJ lays it in. 54-39 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 2

54-39 - NJ


----------



## HB

Tell me there was no foul on that play


----------



## Jizzy

Now O'Neal is hurt.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Tech on beetlejuice


----------



## GM3

Jackson misses

Rj lays it up

54-39 nets

Johnson steps out of bounds

Johnson just got T'd up...RJ nails FT

55-39 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Tech on Johnson

Jefferson hits the free throw

55-39 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Sorry had to step away.

Croshere hits, foot on the line.

...

RJ splits the defenders as the Nets try to get out, hits.

...

AJ T'ed up as he argues the call where he had stepped out of bounds.

FT good.

Nets 55, Pacers 39.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Anthony Johnson steps out of bounds, Nets ball.
Johnson hit with a T. RJ hits the FT. 55-39 Nets.

Collins misses, rebound O'Neal.
Jones hits a three. 55-42 Nets.


----------



## mjm1

carter needs more shots!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

Vince is the only one that passes to Twin for a J


----------



## ZÆ

Fred Jones for 2

55-42 - NJ


----------



## jarkid

****, fred jones made a three again, defend it on 3 point line.


----------



## GM3

Jones hits 3

55-42 Nets

nets turnit over

O'Neal hits

55-44 Nets

Under 9 to play


----------



## Petey

Jones hits from down town.

Nets turn it over.

Only #6.

JO to AJ, AJ to JO, JO hits from the line.

Nets 55, Pacers 44.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

55-44 - NJ


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets turn it over. O'Neal hits. 55-44 Nets.
Nenad answers. 57-44 Nets.


----------



## Dooch

52-39 Nets in the second half. 54-39 Nets, after RJ's beautiful finish on the break. Technical foul on Anthony Johnson, 55-39 Nets.

55-42 Nets, after Fred Jones' three. 55-44 Nets, lets pick it up "D"! 57-44 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad for 2

57-44 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ a big bucket to stop the bleeding.

JO's bucket rims out.

Kidd w/ the fake... blocking foul on AJ, his 4th.

Nets 57, Pacers 44.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits

57-44 Nets

O'Neal misses

Johnson with a foul(4th) Pacers over the limit


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal misses, rebound Nets. 

Foul on Johnson, his 4th.
Kidd lays it up, goaltended by O'Neal. 59-44 Nets


----------



## HB

Punish em' Jason, punish em'


----------



## jarkid

killa kadafi191 should come here and see his lovely Johnson has 4 fouls now.


----------



## ZÆ

Goletendong - Kidd for 2

59-44 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Saras in for AJ.

Nets drive, goal tend called.

Out of bounds as the Nets tip it, Pacers reset.

Nets 59, Pacers 44.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

defend the three point line **** heads.


----------



## Petey

Jones to Saras, hits the 3.

Kidd drives, kicks out to Carter, misses the 3.

Pacers board.

Nets 59, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

O'Neal with goaltending

59-44 Nets

Good D by Carter, deflection 10 sec on the clock,keep body on Croshere 

Sarunas nails a 3

59-47 Nets

Carter misses long 3

Sarunas misses 3

Croshere with the foul


----------



## HB

Kidd should have taken that layup, not passed out


----------



## Petey

Whistle at midcourt.

Croshere was caught trying to hold RJ.

Ball down to Carter from Kidd, Carter fouled by JO???

Nets 59, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The YesMan hits from three. 59-47 Nets.

Vince misses a real long three, rebound Pacers. 
Croshere misses, rebound Collins...who turns it over, but a foul gets called on Croshere, his second.

Vince gets fouled by O'Neal, his third. Hits both. 61-47 Nets


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 61, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

61-47 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Saras around to the baseline, out to JO, JO hits.

Nets 61, Pacers 49.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter draws 3rd foul on O'Neal..hits 1st...hits 2nd

60-47 Nets

Under 7 to play

O'Neal hits

61-49 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

61-49 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Saras w/ the block on Kidd, ball out of bounds on the Pacers.

Pacers call time out.

Nets 61, Pacers 49.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

TV Time Out

Under 6 to play

61-49 Nets


----------



## Dooch

59-44 Nets, on Jason Kidd's lay-in. Goaltending was called. Anthony Johnson with 4 fouls. Jasikevicius for three, 59-47 Nets. 

JO called on the foul, Vince Carter hits his free throws, 61-47 Nets. JO for two, 61-49 Nets.

Foul on Indiana. Timeout on the floor.


----------



## jarkid

pacers 7-14 from down town.


----------



## mjm1

i just dont understand why they refuse to get carter more involved. This quarter, one three point attempt with the shot clock running down and two free throws. Get the man shots!


----------



## HB

jarkid said:


> pacers 7-14 from down town.


It would have been a blowout if not for the 3's


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> i just dont understand why they refuse to get carter more involved. This quarter, one three point attempt with the shot clock running down and two free throws. Get the man shots!


you missed last game, and you are like Vinsane.

last game, Vince missed 10 of 10 shots in 2nd half.


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> i just dont understand why they refuse to get carter more involved. This quarter, one three point attempt with the shot clock running down and two free throws. Get the man shots!


Vince is involved. He's been making terrific passes and playing great defense.


----------



## mjm1

WELL, there you go. Carter produces when given the ball.


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC and oneeee


----------



## HB

JO fourth, good play by Vince


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> i just dont understand why they refuse to get carter more involved. This quarter, one three point attempt with the shot clock running down and two free throws. Get the man shots!


agreed and they better hurry cuz if at the end of the game if he aint in a rhythem we know what it means


----------



## Petey

Carter attacking the rim off the catch, contact by JO, hits and going to the line for the 3 point play!

4th on JO!

Harrison in for JO.

Nets 63, Pacers 49.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Carter for 2 plus th foul-on O'Neal (his 4th)
Vince Carter hits the free throw

64-49 - NJ


----------



## Petey

FT is good.

JO doesn't look happy.

Carter called holding Jackson?

Nets 64, Pacers 49.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Carter!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

ugly, just ugly offensive possession right there


----------



## Petey

Croshere fires it up, misses, Carter, Krstic Cliff, Kidd, Kidd, misses. Saras w/ the board.

Foul on JKidd on the other end.

Nets 64, Pacers 49.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

give the BALL TO CARTER, HE IS DOING POSITIVE THINGS today.


----------



## GM3

Carter attacks the rim and gets the foul

63-49 Nets..O'Neal with his 4th

Carter nails FT

64-49 Nets

Croshere misses
Kidd misses

foul on Kidd(3rd)


----------



## mjm1

get krstic out of there NOW


----------



## Petey

Croshere misses, Carter board, out to Krstic, Krstic w/ the offensive foul.

Nice play by Croshere.

Nets 64, Pacers 49.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

2nd consecutive ugly offensive possession....Offensive foul on Krstic...


----------



## jarkid

JO 4 fouls.

Carter AND 1.

haha, "Fred Jones" quote my quote:

*How do Anthony Johnson compare with Kidd, Kidd would use his crazy defense on Johnson.*

yes, it's true.


----------



## Petey

Jackson w/ the board, spins throws it up... Harrison w/ the board, and the slam.

Nets 64, Pacers 51.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad for 2

66-51 - NJ


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic with the looooooong 2.


----------



## Dooch

Vince Carter gets the basket to go and gets fouled! 64-49 Nets, after the three point play by VC.

Foul on VC. Foul on J-Kidd. Offensive foul on Nenad Krstic. Settle down out their Nets.

64-51 Nets after the dunk by Harrison. 66-51 Nets.


----------



## mjm1

jefferson has to hustle for those loose balls.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I like the effort that I'm reading, but can they please close out on Indiana's 3 point shooters....That's going to cause a problem down the stretch if they don't tighten that up....GO NETS!


----------



## HB

WTF?? This Harrison guy is completely out of control


----------



## Petey

Krstic w/ the response again.

Nets tip it on the errant pass, RJ can't control.

Cliff in for Collins.

Into Jackson, Jackson down to Harrison, Harrison drives, foul on Krstic.

Krstic called on his 3rd.

Nets 66, Pacers 51.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Anyone else like Van Gundy's committing on TNT?


----------



## Petey

Harrison misses the 1st.
Harrison misses the 2nd.

Cliff board.

Out to Kidd, Time out NJ.

Nets 66, Pacers 51.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Time out NJ

66-51 - NJ


----------



## Dooch

Foul on Nenad Krstic. 66-51 Nets, Harrison misses both. Jason Kidd gets it into the frontcourt. And timeout is called.

Timeout Nets. 3:47 remaining in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets timeout....NJ leads 66-51, under 4 minutes left in the 3rd. :banana:


----------



## jarkid

haha, harrison missed both.

NJ timeout, go nets.


----------



## mjm1

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Anyone else like Van Gundy's committing on TNT?


definitely, he brings an interesting perspective to it. Coachs always make the best commentators.


----------



## ZÆ

eickides said:


> am i in the right place today??
> couldn't find the correct page the other night
> they look alot better today :banana:


yup


----------



## absolutebest

You guys didn't tell me Krstic was the best player in the league. Geez...


----------



## mjm1

i'll say it again, robinson is killing us.


----------



## HB

Sometimes RJ just has to settle down. Too anxious


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, out to Cliff, wild pass to RJ, out of bounds.

Foul on the Nets, on RJ.

His 2nd.

Nets 66, Pacers 51.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Nets were over the limit, so Granger to the line.

Granger hits the 1st.
Granger hits the 2nd.

Nets 66, Pacers 53.

-Petey


----------



## Real

absolutebest said:


> You guys didn't tell me Krstic was the best player in the league. Geez...


It's a secret. :wink:


----------



## HB

mjm1 said:


> i'll say it again, robinson is killing us.


On the offensive end yes, but his D is much needed

That Nenad boy is just so nice to watch


----------



## jarkid

nenad krstic is showing himself again.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic continueing to show is range, Nets back up 15.


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad for 2

68-53 - NJ


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Alright now settle down....Keep the Focus and Intensity that got the lead...GO NETS!


----------



## mjm1

kidd has to make better judgements this game.


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic hits.

Kidd board, off the Pacers miss.

Kidd tied up, can't hit, out of bounds, last touched by the Nets.

Nets 68, Pacers 53.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

absolutebest said:


> You guys didn't tell me Krstic was the best player in the league. Geez...


shshsh hes our X-Factor


----------



## HB

Howwible call, just howwible


----------



## mjm1

the refs are MURDER they call it when we are basically already on the BREAK!


----------



## Noodfan

Net2 said:


> It's a secret. :wink:


Not anymore


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ugh...unneeded foul on Robinson...Harrison had no chance of getting that rebound, but Cliffy pushed into anyway.


----------



## Petey

Out to Saras.
Cliff w/ the push on Harrison, Harrison to the line.

Last whistle, but good call.

Harrison misses.
Harrison hits.

Nets 68, Pacers 54.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

robinson cant hold onto the ball, GEEZ


----------



## HB

Not a good pass


----------



## Vinsane

the nets r dumb pass to vc it has been turnover after turnover


----------



## mjm1

Carter With The Block!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC with the MONSTER block! WOw!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice D by Vince with the block on Jackson


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ the alley opp attempt to RJ, bad pass.

Pacers ball.

Vaughn in now.

2 minutes left in the 3rd.

Jackson posting...

Carter w/ the block.

Fight for the ball... Nets ball as it went out of bounds.

Nets 68, Pacers 54.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

IND	1:49	Stephen Jackson missed Jump Shot, Blocked by Vince Carter (1 BLK)


----------



## HB

Vince Carter's defense today was impeccable. Completely shut down Jackson today


----------



## ZÆ

Vince dosent play D?


----------



## Petey

RJ to Carter, goes baseline, misses, Krstic misses the tip, Pacer dives out of bounds, tap right to Carter, Carter drives and fouled.

To the line for 2.

Nets 68, Pacers 54.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince OMG! All over the place.


----------



## mjm1

CARTER was FOULED 3 times BEFORE BEING SENT TO THE LINE!!! i hate these officiating.


----------



## HB

Alright Refs, just let them injure him before you call. Terrible


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter made a layup again.

AND 1


----------



## Jizzy

Stop whining about calls you Indiana *****es


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince to the line, hits 1 of 2. 69-54 Nets.

"If you're steven jackson, how can you be upset about that call. You got away with 3 before the one that was called" Mark Jackson is the man.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets first missed FT of the night...


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter misses the 2nd.

Foul was on Jackson.

Nets 69, Pacers 54.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

foul after foul after foul


----------



## ZÆ

Vince Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

69-54 - NJ


----------



## big furb

Vince has been a beast on both ends of the floor today.


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> CARTER was FOULED 3 times BEFORE BEING SENT TO THE LINE!!! i hate these officiating.


unless you are KING GREAT SUPER NICE LOVELY Lebron James, the ref won't call you.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Damn..Carter fouled lol did you see how far he slid on the floor?


----------



## Petey

Entry pass to Harrison, fouled by Krstic.

Collins in for Krstic.
1st is not good.
2nd is good.

Nets 69, Pacers 55.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

66-53 Nets. 68-53 Nets, on Nenad Krstic's two. David Harrison flops and the foul is called on Cliffy. 

68-54 Nets. Nice block by VC on Stephen Jackson, nice hustle by Jacque Vaughn. 69-54 Nets, after VC splits his free throws.

69-55 Nets, Harrison splits his free throws.


----------



## GM3

Harrison looked back when Carter was cutting, he did that bump on purpose.


----------



## mjm1

unnacceptable missing free throws


----------



## Petey

Carter ties to cut, hit by Harrison, Pacers over the limit.

Carter to the line.

1st is not good.
2nd is good.

Nets 70, Pacers 55.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Come on now, make the FTs


----------



## Petey

Pacers turn it over again.

Vaughn to RJ, pulls it out, Cliff for 3!!!

Nets 73, Pacers 55.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliffy from downtown! 73-55 Nets. Biggest lead of the night


----------



## ZÆ

Cliff for 3

73-55 - NJ


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy3! Nets up 18! Largest lead of the night.


----------



## HB

As CArter15Nets usually likes to say

GAME OVER


----------



## GM3

Carter goes 1 of 2

70-55 Nets

Another Indiana turnover

Cliffy nails a 3

73-55 Nets

Harrison will go to the line foul on Carter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Oh man, I'm pretty sure I heard harrison dropping the f bomb after that foul.


----------



## mjm1

no lawrence frank START THE STARTERS FOR THE FOURTH quarter!


----------



## Petey

Saras down to Harrison, foul on Carter.

Murray in for Carter.
Harrison to the line.

1st is... good
2nd is... good

Nets 73, Pacers 57.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

stupid announcer, why didn't say BOOM BABY for clifford robinson !

haha, you clowns.

CLIFFY FOR 3

BOOM BABY, you don't say , i SAY !


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter15nets dissappears when we are winning.


Shocking!


----------



## Petey

Nets holding for the final shot.

RJ fires the 3... HITS AT THE BUZZER!!!

Nets 76, Pacers 57.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

DAGGGGGGGGGGGER!!!!!!!!!

76-57 End 3


----------



## GM3

Harrison nails both

73-57 Nets

Nets will hold fo 1 

RJ nails a 3 at the buzzer!

76-57 Nets!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits a three!

*End of 3rd*
Nets 76
Pacers 57


----------



## HB

Hbwoy said:


> As CArter15Nets usually likes to say
> 
> GAME OVER


Yup that RJ three just reitirates it


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ RIGHT BETWEEN THE EYES on a 3 to end the quarter! Awesome game so far by the Nets.


----------



## mjm1

Jefferson drills the three at the buzzer. now that was sooooo beautiful


----------



## ZÆ

RJ for 3 at the buzzer

76-something - NJ


----------



## jarkid

jarkid said:


> stupid announcer, why didn't say BOOM BABY for clifford robinson !
> 
> haha, you clowns.
> 
> CLIFFY FOR 3
> 
> BOOM BABY, you don't say , i SAY !


RJ BOOOOOOOM BABY, haha, you two stupid mute annoncers.


----------



## Dooch

70-55 Nets, VC splits his free throws again. Three ball for Cliffy! 73-55 Nets. 73-57, Harrison makes both free throws.

Richard Jefferson hits the three ball at the buzzer to put the lead at 19 after three. 76-57 Nets.

The New Jersey Nets lead the Indiana Pacers by a score of 76-57 after three quarters. 

Buckle down here Nets and bring this game home! :clap:


----------



## VCFSO2000

Back breaking 3 by RJ!!I love that guy!


----------



## Jizzy

Jefferson in your mother****in area code


----------



## AJC NYC

I think this series will go 6 games at the most


----------



## VC_15

I am impressed with Vince's Defense this game!!


----------



## Eddy15

im really starting to like RJ's game, hes the perfect complement to vince and krstic is playing just so good with the open looks. Were finally moving the ball around.

**** AJ and Oneal!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2 assists, 4 rebounds away from a triple double for Kidd


----------



## Petey

Pacers dump down to JO, fouled by Cliff.

That was quick.

Nets 76, Pacers 57.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

The look on O'Neals' face was priceless


----------



## mjm1

perhaps the refs can shove the WHISTLE UP THEIR ***!


----------



## jarkid

AJC NYC said:


> I think this series will go 6 games at the most


yes, cute boy, you are right. and that's we in 6.


----------



## Petey

Jackson drives and Jackson is fouled.

DAMNIT!

1st is good.
2nd is no good.

Nets 76, Pacers 58.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

put kidd in the game at least.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> The look on O'Neals' face was priceless


 it is after everything he does except for a made basket. After every miss or foul call on him, he looks like he's going to cry.


----------



## mjm1

The Refs Can Dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Petey

RJ off glass, misses, Granger w/ the board.

Another foul on Collins.

RJ T'ed...

Nets 76, Pacers 58.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Cant let up! We must do the same

O'Neal draws foul on Robinson non shooting

Jackson now draws another foul! damn will shoot 2

Jackson hits 1st...misses 2nd

76-58 Nets

RJ misses

O'Neal draws another foul and now O'neal will shoot 2.. Damn thats 3 team fouls in under 2 minutes.


----------



## Vinsane

jefferson makes to many dumb decisions u aint gonna get every call *******


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Technical on RJ. Croshere can't hit the FT


----------



## VCFSO2000

With VC and JK on the bench,RJ is the man offensively. Has to step up with JO and AJ hungry for a run.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Ball doesn't lie! bull**** call!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> jefferson makes to many dumb decisions u aint gonna get every call *******


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

OoooooH It Hurts.......**** Your Couch Pacers...LOL.....GO NETS....Come out in the 4th and attack,attack and did I mention attack the rim ......End it early by putting the Pacers in the penality......GO NETS!


----------



## mjm1

This is the playoffs BRING BACK CARTER AND KIDD innnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

T called on Frank for talking to Vaughn?


----------



## Phenom Z28

WTF?! Tech on Frank?! THE REFS ARE RIGGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

Oh Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GM3

Crosher misses T, Jackson hits 1st.

L. Frank now gets called on T.. WTF? 

Crosher hits T now

76-60 Nets

Jackson nails second FT

76-61 Nets


----------



## Petey

Croshere or Saras misses.

Jackson now to the line.
1st is good.

Another Nets T.

Called on Frank, Frank was talking to Vaughn... LOL stupid ref.

Croshere now hits.

2nd is good for Jackson.

Nets 76, Pacers 61.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Bonehead decisions by Frank and RJ


----------



## mjm1

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Real

Did I just hear Matt Devlin say, "One and done for the Nets?"


----------



## Petey

RJ misses, JO board.

JO spins and hits, fouled by Collins.

JKidd checking in.

Nets 76, Pacers 61.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

JO and 1 **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

76-63


----------



## GM3

Rj misses

O'Neal hits the show and the foul

76-63 Nets..****! 

We are over the limit now!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Let's not start to give these guys free points.


----------



## Jizzy

The refs want Indiana to get back in the game. ****


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal hits and gets fouled by Collins, his 4th. Misses the FT. 76-63 Nets.

Kidd coming back in.


----------



## XRay34

here we go again


----------



## jarkid

they are coming back, moron frank should call a timeout, and put back kidd + carter.


----------



## Vinsane

why is the offense bein run through rj
bring back kidd and vc
somebody who will get the hand out of rj's hand


----------



## HB

Here we go again. Penalty with 10 mins left

Thank you Lamond


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Murray from downtown! 79-63 Nets

cpaw was right, kind of


----------



## Phenom Z28

Murray for 3! PHEW!


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Bonehead decisions by Frank and RJ


He was calling a play, the ref blew it.

JO misses.

Murray fires and hits the 3!!!

Nets 79, Pacers 63.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Lamond Murray for 3

79-63 - NJ


----------



## Dooch

Start of the 4th quarter. Foul on Clifford Robinson. 76-58 Nets, Jackson splits his free throws.

Foul on Jason Collins. Technical foul on RJ. Cmon! Technical foul on Lawrence Frank. **** these refs. 

76-61 Nets. JO with the basket and the foul on Collins. 76-63 Nets. 79-63 Nets, Three ball for Lamond Murray!


----------



## XRay34

we gonna lose oh wow flagrant


----------



## VCFSO2000

Alright...RJ can't run the show alone..Let's get "them" back on the court.


----------



## mjm1

THAT IS NOT FLAGRant I WILL KILL THE REFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Petey

JO drives, fouled by Collins.

Collins trying to help him up.

Called a Flagrant... LOL

Nets 79, Pacers 63.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Flagrent foul called on Collins even though it wasn't. Lame, but whatever.


----------



## big furb

Murray!!!!


----------



## XRay34

**** jason collins


----------



## jmk

What a horrible call.


----------



## Phenom Z28

FLANGRANT FOUL!!?kwjr3;lrkje;flk I don't belive this ****!!!!! What is going on with these refs?! OMFG:EWRFLKE


----------



## Real

A flagrant?!?


----------



## Vinsane

all i got to say is bring back vince


----------



## HB

Are you serious? hey refs why dont you just go to the scoreboard and switch the scores


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Let's go Nets.....**** the Refs...Just stay "Mentally Tough & Focused" and play "Smart Basketball" from here on out....GO NETS!


----------



## GM3

Murray nails a 3!

79-63 Nets

Collins with a flagarant foul

10:01 to play Krstic comes back in for Collins

O'Neal will shoot 1 and the ball...hits FT

The game is slipping. I dont like this


----------



## Jizzy

Good foul Twin!!


----------



## Petey

Collins coming out.

JO hits, hits, and they get the ball back.

Nets 79, Pacers 65.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

This Is Not Fair!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice, I just won a Kidd high school jersey on ebay.


----------



## Phenom Z28

This is unbelievable!!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Who's that guy on here that made a thread saying Lamond Murray was going to be big?

That 3 right there,validates your prediction.


----------



## mjm1

The Refs Gave Them The Game


----------



## GM3

Granger nails a 3

79-68 Nets

11 point game with Under 10 to play


----------



## Petey

Down to JO, JO kicks to Granger for 3...

Nets 79, Pacers 68.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Refs taking controle again
"officating the score not the game" - Jeff Van Gundy


----------



## Real

Not good.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Granger for 3..... :nonono:


----------



## jarkid

flarrant foul?

go to hell , and lick LeBron James' *******, you moron refs.


----------



## HB

Pathetic, get Vince in now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Granger hits a three. 79-68 Nets.

Kidd misses a three, 24 second violation on the Nets.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

If I could see the game I'd probably kick my tv....That's how bad the refs have to be doing right now....Just by reading everyone's posts I'm getting heated!


----------



## mjm1

the refs gave them the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmk

Lawrence Frank proves yet again that he is not a viable in-game coach. Might as well have Byron Scott out there.


----------



## Vinsane

without vc this team sucks
he is our best player this is provin it


----------



## mjm1

nooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits. 79-70 Nets.

Time out Nets


----------



## Real

What the **** is going on?


----------



## Petey

Kidd fires and misses the 3, Nets 24 second shot clock violation.

Carter in for Murray.

Pacers bring it down.

AJ hits.

Nets time out.

Pacers 13-3 run.

Nets 79, Pacers 70.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Johnson hits

79-70 Nets

Nets take timeout

Come on Now!

9 mins remaining


----------



## jarkid

we need Vince Carter..................


----------



## Phenom Z28

JVG nailed it....refs officiating the score not the game. This is crazy....just wow...Anthony Johnson lay up.....13-3 run. 7 points by the refs.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

We've still got the lead.....GO NETS!


----------



## ZÆ

9 point game...
The NBA better look at the refs in this 2nd half


----------



## Real

Vinsane said:


> without vc this team sucks
> he is our best player this is provin it


Everytime you say something like that, I don't think you could be any more wrong, but you consistently prove me wrong every time.


----------



## XRay34

game over we lost

shades of 2002 when we blew 23 pt lead to celtics late


----------



## dfunk15

down to 9, 13-3 run in 3 minutes and crowd is back in it, great job nets


----------



## mjm1

i DEMAND THE NBA TO OVERTURN EVERY RULING IN THE LAST 3 MINUTES!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

No more ****ing jump shots.....Just attack the rim....Is it that hard.....Get the Pacers into the penality......Take the Contact and just get to the hole!


----------



## jarkid

Frank is a joke, moron, why don't he call a timeout immediately?


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets 79
Pacers + Refs 70


----------



## Jizzy

**** you, Refs.


----------



## XRay34

season over biggest choke job ever

how the f u let this happen another let down

13-3 to start 4th in3 fn minutes they gave up 13 pts


----------



## Vinsane

they better run a set play


----------



## mjm1

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> No more ****ing jump shots.....Just attack the rim....Is it that hard.....Get the Pacers into the penality......Take the Contact and just get to the hole!


THATS NOT THE problem the refs are handing the pacers the game!


----------



## Treeman

Ok Wtf....the Refs Are Just Handing The Game To The Pacers...why Did Laurence Frank Get A T? He Was Just Calling Out A Play...did The Ref Even Hear What Frank Said...no!!! Gtfo Refs You Suck


----------



## jmk

Carter15Nets said:


> game over we lost
> 
> shades of 2002 when we blew 23 pt lead to celtics late


We're up 9. Just be quiet already.


----------



## Ciko Barber

I can't believe these ****in refs, why even have players play if the refs are changin the score any way they want to !!!!!


----------



## Eddy15

this officiating is bull****


----------



## mjm1

The Refs Are Handing Them The Game!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Well everyone we've still got the lead and just have to execute down the stretch......Smart basketball and Execution will win us this game.....No fadaways, 3 point shots, stupid fouls and so on and so forth.....This goes for the entire Nets Roster.....Stay Focused Nets....GO NETS!


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> season over biggest choke job ever
> 
> how the f u let this happen another let down
> 
> 13-3 to start 4th in3 fn minutes they gave up 13 pts


You only post when the team is in trouble, what kind of fan are you?


----------



## mjm1

This Is Not Fair This Is Not Fair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Carter to Krstic, Krstic hits.

Nets 81, Pacers 70.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Nenowned!


----------



## Ciko Barber

i'm gonna get dead drunk if the refs **** this game up for the nets
!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krtic nails it! YEA Baby!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hbwoy said:


> You only post when the team is in trouble, what kind of fan are you?


 I ignored him a long time ago...U should too!


----------



## eickides

Nets Will Re-focus And Bring It Home Regardless Of The Refs


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy just SAVED that Nets possession :rofl:


----------



## dfunk15

focus rj, focus


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Go Curly...What did Curly do...lol


----------



## Petey

Johnson misses, Krstic board.

Kidd to... Kidd drives and Kidd is fouled, foul on Croshere.

Nets 81, Pacers 70.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad hits. 81-70 Nets.

Johnson misses, rebound Nenad.
Kidd drives and gets fouled by Croshere.

Nets turn it over, Croshere turns it back over.


----------



## HB

This team can be funny sometimes


----------



## Petey

RJ to Kidd, Kidd has it stripped, Krstic tries to tip to Carter, Pacers' ball, Pacers turns it over.

Kidd backing AJ.

Kidd to Carter, Carter to RJ, RJ dribbles in, bumped by Jackson, foul on Jackson... LOL

Nets 81, Pacers 70.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

OK...Pacers getting whistled now... Refs making it up a little bit...


----------



## HB

LMAO did anyone see RJ and Vince cuddling right now, how awkward?


----------



## Petey

Carter on the low block, sells the foul.

4th on Jackson and the Pacers?

Carter at the line...

1st is good.
2nd is not good.

Nets 82, Pacers 70.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1

8 min left


----------



## mjm1

carter, pathetic.


----------



## VCFSO2000

Thank God Robinson is old and slow or else he wouldn't have been at that spot to save the pass.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Man the NBA Refs are either Horrible or Horrendous....I'd just settle for decent...I mean is it that hard to officiate a fair game for both squads........GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

JO over Cliff, misses, Krstic w/ the board.

Carter posting Jackson, drive, foul on Granger, wait, 4th on Jackson.

Nets 82, Pacers 70.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

3 QUICK fouls on Jackson :laugh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ fouled by Jackson, his second.
Vince fouled by Jackson, his third. Vince hits 1 of 2. 82-70.

O'Neal misses, rebound Nets.
Vince fouled again by Jackson, his 4th. 
Vince misses a three, rebound Pacers.

Foul called on Cliff.


----------



## Petey

Carter, Cliff, Carter, misses.

Board by Granger.

Foul on Cliff now.

Nets 82, Pacers 70.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Hbwoy said:


> This team can be funny sometimes


yes.

it's lucky that stephen jackson helps us.


----------



## Ciko Barber

Carter just destroyed jackson in 3 consecutive possessions


----------



## mjm1

so many iso's for carter!


----------



## Petey

3rd on Cliff.

Nets over the limit.

JO to the line.

Misses the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

Nets 82, Pacers 71.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000

I love how Carter thinks about the jumper than posts up.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Keep driving the ball VC! Nobody can guard him on Indiana, he can only stop himself.


----------



## dfunk15

you have to make that nenad


----------



## XRay34

8 point game lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal at the line...misses the first, hits the second. 82-71 Nets.

Nenad misses, rebound Pacers.
Jackson hits a three. 82-74 Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Carter to Krstic, Krstic can't hit.

AJ brings it down, to Croshere, Jackson hits a 3.

Nets 82, Pacers 74.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

The Nets Have Pissed Away The Game!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ

Jackson for 3

82-74 - NJ


----------



## Petey

Carter, Krstic, RJ, Krstic... HITS!

Nets 84, Pacers 74.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad answers

84-74 - NJ


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jacksons 3 bring the lead down to 8! Krstic answers! 10 point game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad answers. 84-74 Nets.

Foul on Cliff.

Time out.


----------



## mjm1

the refs are doing their best to give indiana this game, I HATE THE NBA OFFICIALS DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Petey

Cliff called on a hold, 4th, time out, when back, JO to the line.

Nets 84, Pacers 74.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

we will lose trust me

they got momentum and in penalty


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Are these 3's wide open or contested....Just attack the rim.....My goodness....Is it that hard.....Jkidd,RJ,VC, CUrly....JUst attack the rim...GO NETS!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Curly is horrible in traffic...beautiful pass by Vince.


----------



## Dario

Nenad Krstic HITSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jizzy

This game is testy. **** the Indiana Pacers


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

GO Curly....He seems to be hitting some key shots down the home stretch .....GO NETS!


----------



## Eddy15

**** the pacers. I think the next foul and the nets will be in penalty


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC just needs 1 board to get a 4x5


----------



## NR 1

allright +10


----------



## HB

Wow the officiating in this game was awful


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Carter15Nets said:


> we will lose trust me
> 
> they got momentum and in penalty


Carter15Nets reverting to form!


----------



## Vinsane

vince gotta start lookin for his shot cuz soon they are gonna go single coverage


----------



## mjm1

just close out the game, i hope lawrence frank calls out the refs after the game, SCREW THE FINE


----------



## Petey

JO at the line now.

1st is good.
2nd is not good.

Cliff board.

Nets 84, Pacers 75.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal goes 1 of 2. NEts up 84-75.

Nenad hits AGAIN. 86-75 Nets


----------



## mjm1

krstic is on fire!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Petey

Krstic, Carter, KRSTIC AGAIN!

Nets 86, Pacers 75.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Krstic is clutch


----------



## Dario

Nenad Krsticccccccccc Hit's :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ

nanowned

86-75 - NJ


----------



## HB

Vince and Nenad, best 1-2 punch in the league lol


----------



## jarkid

86-75, go nets.


----------



## Petey

AJ drives, Granger, misses, Krstic taps it out of bounds, Pacers ball.

Full 24.

Killing clock, good...

AJ setting up, down to JO, foul by Cliff 20 feet from the hoop. DAMNIT!

Nets 86, Pacers 75.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

oneal with the flop


----------



## mjm1

this is atrocious I HAVE NEVER SEEN SO MANY WHISTLES AGAINST ONE TEAM


----------



## XRay34

**** jermaine o'neal what the **** with these 500 fts

ours pf's suck azz


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter and Curly pick n roll...beautiful.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

ByeByeKMart said:


> oneal with the flop


And of the course the biased announcer doesnt say anything even after whining for 20 seconds about vince


----------



## Jizzy

Robinson you idiot


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Granger misses, ball goes out off Nenad.

O'Neal "fouled" by Cliff. Hits both. 86-77 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Nanad 20 and 8


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

GO NETS....Are Curly and VC playing Pick and roll?.....I'm just glad we're winning?


----------



## Petey

Bad foul, so far out from the basket.

JO hits both.

Krstic spins his way to the hoop. FOULED!

on JO!

JO's 5th.

Nets 86, Pacers 77.

-Petey


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Krstic with the drive and flop!


----------



## XRay34

chooooooke


----------



## dfunk15

nice move nenad, makes 1 of 2 ft


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses the 1st.
Krstic hits the 2nd.

Nets 87, Pacers 77.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Make your FT's aarrrggh!!!


----------



## XRay34

lol more free throws i quit


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

VCFSO2000 said:


> Carter and Curly pick n roll...beautiful.


 Finally it's happenning.....What took them so long to implement this....GO NETS!


----------



## mjm1

God Stop Fouling This Is Such Bull****!


----------



## Petey

Croshere drives, foul on Carter from behind.

Foul on Carter.

Croshere to the line.

His 5th.

Nets 87, Pacers 77.

-Petey


----------



## Dario

foul trouble.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

TIME ...Anyone


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad fouled by O'Neal, his 5th. Hits one of two, Nets up 87-77.

Croshere fouled by Vince, his 5th. Hits both. 87-79 Nets.


----------



## big furb

VCFSO2000 said:


> Carter and Curly pick n roll...beautiful.


I said it before after last game. The nets should go to that play in every halfcourt set because it's unstoppable. Krstic is running on automatic right now (except for that missed freethrow)


----------



## Petey

1st is good.
2nd is good.

Nets 87, Pacers 79.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> TIME ...Anyone


 4 minutes


----------



## Dario

Carterrrrrrrrr Dunkkkkkkkkkk !


----------



## NR 1

4 min left


----------



## mjm1

Kidd Is A Moron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC jam! Kidd and Granger and Johnson all talk'n smack...


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 4 minutes


 Thanks


----------



## XRay34

lmao foul 95 feet from basket when over the limit

what is kidd thinking what the f with these ft's


----------



## HB

I like the fire Jason, but dumb move. Just gave them two easy points


----------



## jarkid

VC made a dunk.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

LOL! Oneal got the HELL out of the way when carter dunked


----------



## Vinsane

we better not lose because of free throws


----------



## dfunk15

some of kidd's decisions in this game have been retarded


----------



## mjm1

stupid stupid stupid!


----------



## XRay34

nets work so had and get dunk

while pacers get foul called 1 sec later 95 feet 2 free pts

equals same

unreal what are we doing seriously


----------



## Petey

Carter beats Croshere, Carter puts it down.

Kidd and Granger get into it.

Foul called on Kidd.

Granger to the line for 2?

No AJ to the line.

Hits.
Misses.

Cliff board.

Nets 89, Pacers 80.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince with the dunk! 89-79 Nets.

Kidd and Granger having some words after Kidd fouled Johnson. Johnson hits 1 of 2. 89-80 Nets


----------



## Dario

Let's GO NETS!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, but then tips it back in. 91-80 Nets.

Time out Pacers


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, Carter misses, w/ the tip.

Pacers or Nets time out...

Nets 91, Pacers 80.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

how bout a stop new jersey? just one? no free throws no points, a missed shot and a defensive reb.


----------



## Jizzy

Danny Granger, Don't you ever **** with Kidd until you get some credibility, *****


----------



## HB

They cant stop Vince


----------



## Ciko Barber

Carter15Nets should change his nick to JustPathetic, stop *****in man, you are hoping NJ loses, dunno why tho


----------



## jarkid

krstic 21 points 8 rebounds , not bad.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Hbwoy said:


> They cant stop Vince


Or Nenad.


----------



## Eddy15

i cant believe granger disrespected kidd like that, a ****ing rookie? Vince better posterize him.

Or even RJ. Nice spin move by nenad a couple plays ago btw.


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> how bout a stop new jersey? just one? no free throws no points, a missed shot and a defensive reb.


What a loser. Weak


----------



## HB

DareToBeYinka said:


> Or Nenad.


True, and lets hope the refs dont spoil it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Hbwoy said:


> They cant stop Vince


 He's gotta keep going to the hoop, he'll either get the basket or get to the line. They can't settle for jumpshots.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

LET's GO NETS.......COME ON THE WHOLE NETS SQUAD.....I WANT THIS GAME!


----------



## Petey

Granger into AJ.

Down to JO, down to Croshere, picked off by Kidd, Kidd fakes out Granger, and resets.

Carter... RJ, RJ misses.

Nets 91, Pacers 80.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

STUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
horrible decison making atrocious!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hopefully Coach Franks is telling VC the samething....Nothing Fancy or pretty VC...Just get the job done....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

Jackson out in the open floor.

Fouled by Cliff, Cliff has fouled out.

Jackson to the line for the 3 point play.

Nets 91, Pacers 82.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pacers turn it over. 20 times tonight.

RJ misses a jumper, rebound Pacers.

Jackson hits and gets fouled by cliff, his 6th. Hits the FT. 91-83 Nets


----------



## XRay34

god our power forwards stink so bad

8 point game again


----------



## Phenom Z28

6th on cliffy....Jackson and 1.


----------



## Petey

Jackson gets the roll.

Carter out to Kidd, misses the 3.

Nets 91, Pacers 83.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Game Over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kIDD LOST US THIS GAME


----------



## XRay34

5 point game LMFAO!! WOW !!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince finds kidd...who can't hit. Rebound Jackson.

Johnson hits a three. 91-86 Nets.

Time out Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Johnson for 3

91-86 - NJ


----------



## Phenom Z28

****! AJ cuts it to 5! 2 minutes left! crap!


----------



## Petey

AJ is open for 3...

Hits.

Nets bring it over and call a time out.

Nets 91, Pacers 86.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Vince 24 points 7 rebounds 5assists 5steals !!!!


----------



## XRay34

Kidd wide open 3 BRICK

AJ wide open 3 ALL NET

WHOAAAAAAAAA its over folks this guys to OT and u can kiss it goodbye


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

NO ****ING JUMPERS....Attack the hole for crying out loud!


----------



## HB

Time to play smart, this is so reminiscent of game 1


----------



## XRay34

kidd lost this series

wide open 3 brick

then leaves aj wide open of course he hits it


----------



## mjm1

KIDD cost us this game


----------



## jarkid

this team sometimes is very funny.

6-0 Pacers run. Nets timeout.

91:86


----------



## DareToBeYinka

jarkid said:


> Vince 24 points 7 rebounds 5assists 5steals !!!!


Who gives a ****


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Why do NBA players get enamored with their ****ing jumpshots...WHY?....Just take it to the hole with how the refs are calling things right now....GO NETS!


----------



## Vinsane

rj and kidd provin why wothout a doubt vince is the best player
he neds to shoot and stop passin ti they sorry asses


----------



## NR 1

C`mon WTF??? 91-86


----------



## XRay34

19 point lead to start quarter unreal

chokejob


----------



## mjm1

attack


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Carter.

Carter drives, hangs and hits over Jackson.

Nets 93, Pacers 86.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

Vince for 2

93-86 - NJ


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Vinsane said:


> rj and kidd provin why wothout a doubt vince is the best player
> he neds to shoot and stop passin ti they sorry asses


 Is that really needed right now?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits. 93-86 Nets.

O'Neal dunks it. 93-88 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Down to JO, JO spins on Collins and hits.

Nets 93, Pacers 88.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC drains the short jumper! 7 point game...JO answers on the dunk, down to 5 again. 1:30 left


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal for 2

93-88 - NJ


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Just support the team for once....GO NETS!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Is that really needed right now?


 Nets could be up 40 and he'd say it too


----------



## Petey

Carter to RJ, RJ hits... can't hit, RJ to the line.

Foul was on JO, his *6TH!!!*

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal fouls out!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nets could be up 40 and he'd say it too


 I know, but it does get frustrating......You win as a team and you lose as one.....NOW NETS WIN AS A TEAM....GO NETS!


----------



## NR 1

Baby face fouls out


----------



## mjm1

rj NOOOO


----------



## XRay34

lol rj misses fts


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

"You don't gotta go home, but you gotta get out of this ballgame." Mark Jackson rules.

RJ hits 1 of 2 from the line. 94-88 Nets.


----------



## GM3

RJ gets fouled by O'Neal will shoot for 2

misses 1st...hits 2nd

94-88 Nets


----------



## Petey

1st is not good.
2nd is good.

1:21 to go in the 4th.

Nets 94, Pacers 88.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd wide open 3 BRICK
> 
> AJ wide open 3 ALL NET
> 
> WHOAAAAAAAAA its over folks this guys to OT and u can kiss it goodbye


I think your mommy is calling you


----------



## Real

So nervous right now.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Just make your FT's and we tie up this series....GO NETS!


----------



## Petey

AJ drives dumps to Harrison, misses, Carter board.

Nets bring it down.

Carter to the rim and draws the foul.

Nets 94, Pacers 88.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Under 1 to play

Carter drives and gets fouled..will shoot 2


----------



## jarkid

get out of there, you damn, jermaine.


----------



## NR 1

drive to basket..


----------



## dfunk15

lmao, that was all hand!! what are they complaining??


----------



## HB

Whew! Thank goodness


----------



## KrispyKreme23

It's okay. Reggie Miller no longer plays for the Pacers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson misses, rebound Vince.

Vince drives and gets fouled by Harrison. Hits both at the line. 96-88 Nets.


----------



## Petey

1st is good.
2nd is good.

Vaughn in...

Nets 96, Pacers 88.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter hits 1st...hits 2nd

96-88 Nets

Under 1 to play


----------



## Petey

AJ to Jackson, misses, Collins board, foul on Croshere!

37.1 to go!

Nets have this one!

Nets 96, Pacers 88.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jackson misses, rebound Collins, who gets fouled by Croshere.

Hits 1 of 2. 97-88 Nets.

37.1 seconds left. Time out Pacers


----------



## NR 1

50 sec left - 96-88
It`s all over now... Nets WIN


----------



## Petey

Collins misses the 1st.

Crowd is leaving!!!

Hits the 2nd.

Pacers time out.

Nets 97, Pacers 88.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

who cares theyll prob lose game 5 anyway they only win when peja dont play

what a joke up 19 in 4th and still make it a heart attack game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> who cares theyll prob lose game 5 anyway they only win when peja dont play
> 
> what a joke up 19 in 4th and still make it a heart attack game


 You're ridiculous.


----------



## mjm1

This game shows why the ball is in CARTER'S HANDS and not jason kidd's in the last 5 minutes of the fourth quarter.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Carter15Nets said:


> who cares theyll prob lose game 5 anyway they only win when peja dont play
> 
> what a joke up 19 in 4th and still make it a heart attack game


**** you


----------



## AJC NYC

jarkid said:


> yes, cute boy, you are right. and that's we in 6.



<strike>Are you gay or do u just like boys</strike>


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jackson turns it over and they're just letting the clock run down.

Nets win. Series tied up 2-2


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> You're ridiculous.


Can you ban him already, goddamnit?


----------



## Petey

Pacers can't hit, Nets burn clock, Carter fires, misses, Pacers bring it down...

Johnson turns it over.

AGAIN.

Nets inbound... *END OF THE GAME!*

Nets 97, Pacers 88.

-Petey


----------



## reganomics813

There aren't gonna be any easy victories this season. The Pacers are tough so yer either with us or against us. If yer not and you say you are then shut the **** up.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> who cares theyll prob lose game 5 anyway they only win when peja dont play
> 
> what a joke up 19 in 4th and still make it a heart attack game


Go to the pacers forum


----------



## VCFSO2000

The beautiful thing about this game. Carter:1 of 2 from three pt range.

Only 2 three point attempts.


----------



## eickides

A Win Is A Win


----------



## Dario

GOOD JOB NET'S !!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

GOOD JOB NENAD KRSTIC !!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: 


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :
clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :banana: 

PARTYYYYYYYYY NIGHT !!!


----------



## jarkid

2-2 tied the series.

Vince 26 pts 6 rebounds 7 assists 6 steals !!!!!!

Krstic 21 pts 8 rebounds.

RJ 22-3-4

JK 10-6-8


----------



## KrispyKreme23

If you guys just stop responding to Carter15Nets, he will stop acting like that all the time. You are giving him the attention he wants.


----------



## justasking?

Nets win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> You're ridiculous.


He brought up two valid points.


----------



## NR 1

2-2


----------



## reganomics813

Total team effort. That's Nets basketball.


----------



## jarkid

now we have home court advantage again, go win next home game, go nets.


----------



## mjm1

The refs tried their hardest to give this game to the PACERS. I swear, they were given 6 ****ING FREE THROWS in the first 2.45 minutes of the fourth quarter. 2 technicals (one ghost call on frank), a flagrant on Collins (which is bull**** because he clearly caught oneal before he fell to the ground), and 4 different foul calls ALL IN THAT SPAN.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

YEAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHA......I want a DRINK...lol...GO NETS!


----------



## HB

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> He brought up two valid points.


Sorry to disagree but thats baiting by him. Only reason the game was close was because the refs decided to take over the game for the pacers


----------



## big furb

Great effort by the entire team. Curly shows once again that this team is more than just the Big 3. Vince easily the POTG with a great all-around game, dominating on both ends of the court and filling up the statline


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

reganomics813 said:


> Total team effort. That's Nets basketball.


 100% agree.....This is the "Mental Toughness" that I always mention....Plus the Defense that I'm always yelling about....Whenever we give up a 100 points in a game it's never a Nets "W"....This is more like it...GO NETS!


----------



## NR 1

Good WIN


----------



## ZÆ

eickides said:


> Nets Will Re-focus And Bring It Home Regardless Of The Refs


and they did


----------



## GM3

And we win back homecourt!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Hbwoy said:


> Sorry to disagree but thats baiting by him. Only reason the game was close was because the refs decided to take over the game for the pacers


 Seriously how can any Pacer fans not see the biased calls in this game....**** even I can admit to some calls when we were at home in game 2, but this is beginnnig to be a series that's going to be won or lose by the boys in stripes, and that's not Good....Great win...GO NETS....Bring it home BaBy!


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> And we win back homecourt!


This is the most important thing. 

Go Nets!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## JCB

That was a nice win. Let's win this series baby!


----------



## SetShotWilly

That was a great game. Awesome offensive and defensive showcases by the nets :clap:


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Sorry to disagree but thats baiting by him. Only reason the game was close was because the refs decided to take over the game for the pacers


Yeah, I gave him a couple days vacation from (C15N) the board.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Yeah, I gave him a couple days vacation from (C15N) the board.
> 
> -Petey


 :clap: :clap: Never thought I would be happy to see a member banned but...


----------



## Eddy15

good job petey. Nice modding job =D


----------



## VC4MVP

AJC NYC said:


> <strike>Are you gay or do u just like boys</strike>


R ur redundant or r u a redundant homophobe?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I knew the game was decided when O'Neal started pouting to the refs. (That, and I was only able to catch the final few minutes...) Loving that pick and roll.


----------



## squaleca

Carter15Nets said:


> who cares theyll prob lose game 5 anyway they only win when peja dont play
> 
> what a joke up 19 in 4th and still make it a heart attack game




which NBA team was the best during the regular season!! at closing out games!!!

[strike]moron!![/strike]


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Yeah, I gave him a couple days vacation from (C15N) the board.
> 
> -Petey


Great job Petey. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC played 1 of the best games of his playoff career. He was very aggressive & smart w/ his shots. He was also very active on the defensive end, getting after it w/ 6 stls. The Nets will only go as far as VC takes them. If VC plays consistently like he did in the last 2 months of last season the Nets are going all the way.


----------



## DareToBeYinka

Petey said:


> Yeah, I gave him a couple days vacation from (C15N) the board.
> 
> -Petey


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Dooch

*97*







*88*​








New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd (5) puts up a shot against Indiana Pacers' Anthony Johnson, center, and Fred Jones during the third quarter of an NBA first-round playoff basketball game in Indianapolis, Saturday, April 29, 2006. New Jersey defeated Indiana, 97-88.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter dunks during the fourth quarter of an NBA first-round playoff basketball game against the Indiana Pacers in Indianapolis, Saturday, April 29, 2006. Carter finished with 28 points as New Jersey defeated Indiana, 97-88.









Indiana Pacers' Jeff Foster (10) and New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd (5) battle for a loose ball during the third quarter of an NBA first-round playoff basketball game in Indianapolis, Saturday, April 29, 2006. New Jersey defeated Indiana, 97-88.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter, center, puts up a shot against Indiana Pacers' Jermaine O'Neal, left, and Stephen Jackson during the fourth quarter of an NBA first-round playoff basketball game in Indianapolis, Saturday, April 29, 2006. Carter finished with 28 points as New Jersey defeated Indiana, 97-88.


----------



## Dooch

Indiana Pacers' Jermaine O'Neal, left, is called for a blocking foul against New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter during the fourth quarter of an NBA first-round playoff basketball game in Indianapolis, Saturday, April 29, 2006. Carter finished with 28 points as New Jersey defeated Indiana, 97-88.









Indiana Pacers forward Austin Croshere, front, attempts to draw the charge from New Jersey Nets forward Richard Jefferson (24) as Jason Collins (35) looks on in the first quarter of NBA basketball playoff action in Indianapolis Saturday, April 29, 2006.









New Jersey Nets guard Jason Kidd, right, is fouled by Indiana Pacers guard Anthony Johnson in the second quarter of NBA basketball playoff action in Indianapolis, Saturday, April 29, 2006.









New Jersey Nets forward Richard Jefferson (24) is fouled by Indiana Pacers forward Danny Granger in the second quarter of NBA basketball playoff action in Indianapolis Saturday, April 29, 2006.









New Jersey Nets coach Lawrence Frank, left, talks with Nets' John Thomas during the second quarter of an NBA first-round playoff basketball game against the Indiana Pacers in Indianapolis, Saturday, April 29, 2006.


----------



## Shining Greatness

Does VC play that kind of D all the time? He should be all NBA defence.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nice pics Dooch.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

New Jersey Nets coach Lawrence Frank, left, talks with Nets' John Thomas during the second quarter of an NBA first-round playoff basketball game against the Indiana Pacers in Indianapolis, Saturday, April 29, 2006.[/QUOTE]

for some reason VC looks like K-Mart in this pic


----------



## HB

^Thats John Thomas, not VC


----------



## Dooch

neoxsupreme said:


> Nice pics Dooch.


Thanks neoxsupreme. :banana: Hopefully the Nets keep up their winning ways and move on into the next round.


----------



## Air Fly

Hbwoy said:


> ^Thats John Thomas, not VC


 :rofl:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets win game 5 and it take a LOT of pressure off.

Uncle Cliffy passed a player on the all-time playoff scoring list...

82. Dan Majerle - 1,441
*83. Clifford Robinson - 1,434*
84. Detlef Schrempf - 1,432

RJ passed 8 players and Vince Carter 13 on the same list...

VC also passed Shaq in all-time career PPG in the playoffs...

6. George Gervin - 27.0
*7. Vince Carter - 26.48*
8. Shaquille O'Neal - 26.45

He also ranks 3rd among current players behind Allen Iverson (30.6) and Tracy McGrady (29.8).


----------

